# WoW Alpha - Die Screens!



## Alisamixi (11. Januar 2009)

*ALPHA 1:*
Goldhain:
***

Goldhainschmied:
***

Elywynn-Wald:
***

Westfall-Dämmerwald-Brücke:
***



*ALPHA 2:*
***

Was haltet ihr davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (11. Januar 2009)

Toll - aber ich habe einige Fragen.

Wird es ein Rufsystem geben? Muss man questen? Wann kommt EQ2 endlich?

/wink maladin


----------



## Tinuphyl (11. Januar 2009)

Ist das echt? O_O Und was ist das auf dem letzten Screen fuer eine Klasse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie finde ich WoW so sympatischer, man erkennt noch deutlich die Parallelen zu damals fuehrenden Spielen(Es sieht vor allen Dingen noch nach Spiel und nicht nach Wissenschaft aus). Mittlerweile ist jedes andere Spiel an WoW angelehnt und man findet kaum noch Dinge die man nicht schon 20 mal gesehen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Januar 2009)

Cool, will mehr sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (11. Januar 2009)

was ist wow alpha ?^^


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Komm ent ganz mit, das sind Screens aus der WoW Alpha?^^MEinst du den Alphatest vor dem Betatest?^^


----------



## Maladin (11. Januar 2009)

Bloofy schrieb:


> was ist wow alpha ?^^



Die Version vor der Beta - also eine frühe lauffähige Entwicklerversion.

/wink maladin


----------



## Contemptio (11. Januar 2009)

Sieht interessant aus.
Irgendwie reizt es mich, diese Version von wow mal zu spielen^^


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Sogar die Screens hatten den Flair den Wotlk vermissen lässt...


----------



## Revej (11. Januar 2009)

Sehr geile Bilde, hab ich auch noch net gesehen.
Die Klasse auf dem letzten Bild scheint ein Vorläufer des Hexenmeisters zu sein, jedenfalls lassen Feuerregen und Phasenverschiebung soetwas denken. Ok, der Heal passt überhauptnicht rein, aber wer weiß, was die früher vorhatten. ^^


----------



## derwaynez (11. Januar 2009)

sehn echt lustig aus die screenshots, haben aber vom interface her mit dem heutigen spiel so gut wie garnichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Revej schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilde, hab ich auch noch net gesehen.
> Die Klasse auf dem letzten Bild scheint ein Vorläufer des Hexenmeisters zu sein, jedenfalls lassen Feuerregen und Phasenverschiebung soetwas denken. Ok, der Heal passt überhauptnicht rein, aber wer weiß, was die früher vorhatten. ^^


Glaube eher verläufer vom Priester, der Damals mehr eventuell Shadow hatte xD


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> sehn echt lustig aus die screenshots, haben aber vom interface her mit dem heutigen spiel so gut wie garnichts mehr zu tun


Nenn mich verrückt, aber ich fands so besser. Ich finde ein MMO sollte ein ganz schlichtes interface haben, nix zu konpliziertes. Mir hätte es so besser gefallen. Das von WoW ist mir zu wuchtig, jeder Knopf hta ein Bildchen..Irgendwann enrvt das^^

Würds das Interface zum download geben - In 10 sek wäre ich dabei es rutner zu laden


----------



## Astrad (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nenn mich verrückt, aber ich fands so besser. Ich finde ein MMO sollte ein ganz schlichtes interface haben, nix zu konpliziertes. Mir hätte es so besser gefallen




Also das WoW Interface ist vieles,aber bei weitem nicht kompliziert oder kenn ich ein anderes WoW?


Zum Thema 

Mal interessant zu sehen wie das währned der Entwicklung aussah und was nun draus geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LeetQotsa (11. Januar 2009)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist jedes andere Spiel an WoW angelehnt und man findet kaum noch Dinge die man nicht schon 20 mal gesehen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW hat doch auch von anderen Spielen abgeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie soll man ein Interface denn auch anders gestalten?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Also das WoW Interface ist vieles,aber bei weitem nicht kompliziert oder kenn ich ein anderes WoW?


Das nicht ,aber es ist mir zu wuchtig und zu bunt. Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinuphyl (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sogar die Screens hatten den Flair den Wotlk vermissen lässt...


Wir verstehen uns... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgyl (11. Januar 2009)

Naja mein fall ist das nicht finde es so wie es jetzt gut und so solls auch meiner meinung bleiben


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nenn mich verrückt, aber ich fands so besser. Ich finde ein MMO sollte ein ganz schlichtes interface haben, nix zu konpliziertes. Mir hätte es so besser gefallen.
> 
> Würds das Interface zum download geben - In 10 sek wäre ich dabei es rutner zu laden



Naja, wenn heutzutage mit diesem Interface raiden gehen würdest, bekämst in 5 min nen Kick mit der Begründung du seist ein Movementkrüppel o.Ä. Auch wenns vom Style her vlt mehr zu einem Rollenspiel passt ist es in erster Linie doch die Handhabung, die zählt.


----------



## maselevic (11. Januar 2009)

also ich find die screens zimlich geil

gibts da noch mehr ?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie hält der Char das Schwert viel gelassener, cooler^^ in der Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Wir verstehen uns...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt? Bis jetzt war so ziehmlich jeder den ich kenn andere meinung (zumidnets Rl gesehen) jeder sagt nur die Effekte sind viel besser, alles wechselt sich viel mehr ab...ABer das ists nicht was ich meine. Die alten gebiete hatten...ja hatten einfach Flair, ich weis net wie mans besser sgaen soll =D


----------



## jeNoova (11. Januar 2009)

Kann man sich die Version irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Kann man sich die Version irgendwo runterladen?


Würd ich super finden, zumidnest das Interface^^


----------



## m@r1@n (11. Januar 2009)

ok kompliziert is das von wow echt nicht^^
also wer bei war oder aoc durchblickt soll die hand heben *hand versteck*
ich bin auch kein gegner von alten uis oder pixlig-altbackenen spielen aber so wie wow heute is gefällts mir besser
und ja ich kann auch sachen wie diablo 2 spielen^^


----------



## xXavieXx (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sogar die Screens hatten den Flair den Wotlk vermissen lässt...



Auf einer Handvoll Screenshots kann man natürlich sehr viel vom Flair erfahren... Die Alphaversion sieht für mich eher wie so nen ChinaMMO aus...


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Was ich mit kompliziert gemeint habe, ist das jeder Knopf ein Bildchen hat, und mir alles viel zu bunt ist. Im allgemeinen ist es mir einfach zu "present" mir würde es kleienr besser gefallen.

Ist das jetzt jedem klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (11. Januar 2009)

Auch aus der Alpha:

Im Schlingendorntal auf Jaguero Isle fand man zB. folgendes:

***


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Auch aus der Alpha:
> 
> Im Schlingendorntal auf Jaguero Isle fand man zB. folgendes:
> ***


Hmm da ist das interface ja fast das selbe wie in Wow jetzt, Müste eig Beta sein.

(Udn um erhlich zu sein, das mit der Statue find ich schei** bin froh das das nicht ingame ist)

So nebenbei, du hast nur einen SKill in der Leiste weil?


----------



## Serenas (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Würds das Interface zum download geben - In 10 sek wäre ich dabei es rutner zu laden



Diese Idee ist gar nicht schlecht...

..die Grafiken müsste man ähnlich hinbekommen..
..alle Funktionen lassen sich unterbringen..
..ganzslot-Tasche..
..Charakterfenster anpassen aber wesentlich Elemente an Ort und Stelle lassen..
...

Ich setz mich mal ran und denke über die Umsetzung nach, bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Serenas schrieb:


> Diese Idee ist gar nicht schlecht...
> 
> ..die Grafiken müsste man ähnlich hinbekommen..
> ..alle Funktionen lassen sich unterbringen..
> ...


Falls du das ernst meisnt bin ich schwer beeindruckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (11. Januar 2009)

Hab mich ma ein wenig im Inet umgeschaut, zu diesem UI gibt es auch bewegte Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXDkVgh6lLc...feature=related


----------



## SirCotare (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hmm da ist das interface ja fast das selbe wie in Wow jetzt, Müste eig Beta sein.
> 
> (Udn um erhlich zu sein, das mit der Statue find ich schei** bin froh das das nicht ingame ist)
> 
> So nebenbei, du hast nur einen SKill in der Leiste weil?



Stammt von der alpha 5.3 build 3368, da war schon n neues interface dabei.

Naja, die Statue hat eben irgendwie was vom Planet der Affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt ja genug Anspielungen in WoW auf sowas. Früher stand auch in Beutebucht nicht die fette Gnomenstatue im Wasser sondern ne Art Jesus.


----------



## KArzzor (11. Januar 2009)

Also für mich machen diese screens einen eindruck von nem echten rollenspiel, die figuren leuchten nichts so, und es sah viel klassischer aus, mich interesiert es brennend ob man dass nicht irgentwo spielen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zur not vllt nen priv server

ich fände es auch klasse wen blizz nen server rausbringt wo wie die alpha ist, vllt für 4€mehr im monat oderso, ich fände es geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (11. Januar 2009)

Wem dieser Style gefällt ~> Spielt Runes of Magic. Vom Style her zu 99% identisch!


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Stammt von der alpha 5.3 build 3368, da war schon n neues interface dabei.
> 
> Naja, die Statue hat eben irgendwie was vom Planet der Affen
> 
> ...


klar, wer kentn den Szene nicht? Und den Gobli ngeitbs noch immer, und nwarum ahs tdu jz nur einen Skill in der leiste?^^


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Januar 2009)

Mal ohne scheiß,ich würde das echt gerne mal so spielen...das hat was von  den spielen meiner Kindheit und den MORPG's wie ich sie mir früher zusammenfantasiert hatte(als ich noch kein Internet hatte und nur vom hörsagen was davon wusste.)

Der männliche Mensch gefällt mir auch sehr gut...irgendwie ein Stück weniger mit Anabolika zugepumpt.


----------



## SirCotare (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, die Grafik damals war stellenweise um einiges schöner und nicht so arg comicartig.



Ich hab hier (http://nogg-aholic.blogspot.com/2006/02/wh...e-reason-8.html) noch nen Screen zum PlayerHousing gefunden, dass damals testweise implementiert war:
***


----------



## Lurgg (11. Januar 2009)

Hier auch noch ein Bild aus der Alpha, hab ich grad bei google gefunden:
***


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Januar 2009)

Astreine Amazone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sogar die Screens hatten den Flair den Wotlk vermissen lässt...



genau das..

ich wünsch mir so sehr das WoW vor bc zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo der epische Stab noch was bedeutete, die wochen- und monatelang gefarmte ausrüstung noch wirklich wert hatte,
nicht wie heute wo jeder pvp depp fast gleichwertiges equip kriegt wie die intensiven pvp oder sogar pve spieler


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Januar 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen die nettere Community (im allgemeinen)


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Lurgg schrieb:


> genau das..
> 
> ich wünsch mir so sehr das WoW vor bc zurück
> 
> ...


Tja...Warum mir heute nur imemr wieder der spruch einfällt
"The old gray mare, she ain't what she used to be"

Mann mus uach sgaen vieles an dem Gameplay war damals schelchte,r aber das was besser war war einfach Genial. 
PvP system vo Damals war nicht toll, aber es wird imemr schlechter...


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. Januar 2009)

so wie ich das seh ( hab erst mit BC angefangen) hät ich auch lieber noch das classic WoW ... wär zwar etwas schwieriger wegen guten items und so aber naja.... da hat es wohl noch wikrlich was bedeutet... und alles am besten im look von der alpha vorallem die figuren fand ich sahen um einiges besser aus und auch... naja... warcraftmäßiger


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Januar 2009)

Wichtig ist der Spaß...da kann man auch mal das Gamepaly etwas(!) vernachlässigen ^^


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Wichtig ist der Spaß...


Ich würde sagen SPaß= Spielumgebung + Comunity * Gameplay


----------



## Lurgg (11. Januar 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> so wie ich das seh ( hab erst mit BC angefangen) hät ich auch lieber noch das classic WoW ... wär zwar etwas schwieriger wegen guten items und so aber naja.... da hat es wohl noch wikrlich was bedeutet... und alles am besten im look von der alpha vorallem die figuren fand ich sahen um einiges besser aus und auch... naja... warcraftmäßiger



einfach epischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittlerweile komm ich mir vor wie in nem plattenladen (haha wortwitz)

sogar die stoffrüstungen sehen aus wie plattenrüstungen etc


----------



## Raqill (11. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh nicht warum Blizzard die Haare von Screen 1. und 3. nicht in die fertige Fassung übernommen hat. :/


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen SPaß= Spielumgebung + Comunity * Gameplay


Ja wobei mir jetzt(*schleichwerbung*)Herr der Ringe ,vom Kampfsystem und dem UI her weniger gefällt, finde ich die Community und die Atmosphäre einfach super =) Das Spiel macht einfach spaß und  Ausrüstungstechnisch fidne ich es (vom verhältnis her) ein klein wenig wie damals zu Classic -WoW-Zeiten


----------



## SirCotare (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> klar, wer kentn den Szene nicht? Und den Gobli ngeitbs noch immer, ...



Früher war das aber kein Goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bild entfernt)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Januar 2009)

ah und die grüne spinne im interface ganz unten bei den knöppen soll wohl einen "bug" darstellen? Also draufklicken zum Bug melden? find ich toll.. den sollte man wieder einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja ich weiß man kann bugs an nen gm melden.. aber nen extra knopf dafür wäre toll)

Das mit den Haaren versteh ich auch nicht.. sieht doch gut aus die Mantafahrermatte.. aber vielleicht etwas sehr wuchtig.. man muss ja schauen, dass sie einigermaßen glaubwürdig unter irgendwelche helme etc. passt
( naja dann müssten den gnometten auch die rosa zuckerwattezöpfe abgeschnitten werden.. da kenn ich einige frauen, die da auf die barrikaden gehen würden)

Naja das Interface von den Alpha screens find ich mir persönlich zu schlicht.. aber wer weiß vielleicht kann man ja irgendwann zwischen normalem interface und einer überholten version des alpha interfaces wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith kam grad zu mir und sagte mir, dass ein Vor- und Nachnamen System recht Interessant wäre.. wie in einem der Bilder zu sehen ist (Torg Bloodfist heißt der)


----------



## Kontinuum (11. Januar 2009)

Oh man... Das zu sehen schmerzt ja schon innerlich; WoW hätte ein so schönes Spiel werden/bleiben können (!).

Irgendwie reizt mich das gerade noch mehr an spielen, wenn die grafik sogar eher etwas rückschrittlich ist, aber dafür das spiel einfach genial.
Gutes bsp. meinereits Morrowind, das habe ich viel mehr gespielt als Oblivion und Fallout (vom selben Entwickler) zusammen. Mit der Zeit wird immer alles mehr für die breite Massen das find ich eig. garnicht gut.


----------



## Krimson (11. Januar 2009)

ich habe alpha gespielt und das sah nie im leben so aus wie auf den bildern is nur nen fake^^

aber alisamix geile bilder sehen echt cool aus victory.gif victory.gif victory.gif


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Januar 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich habe alpha gespielt und das sah nie im leben so aus wie auf den bildern is nur nen fake^^
> 
> aber alisamix geile bilder sehen echt cool aus
> 
> ...



Hast du die Alpha von Anfang an gespielt? also wirklich die aller erste? schau mal der TE hat ganz am ende noch nen Bild gepostet von der nächsten version, da gibts schon das "bekannte" char interface und so misst am ende vom link einfach nur das "?force=1" weg machen dann geht der link


----------



## Raqill (11. Januar 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> coole bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stand da grad nicht noch etwas anderes wie "ich hab die alpha gespielt und das sah niemals so aus, also fake"?


----------



## FenDroGen (11. Januar 2009)

Die Helme von den Orks!!!

Die fand ich in Wc2 und Wc3 schon immer so geil bei denen^^


----------



## omino (11. Januar 2009)

Die Screens sind cool 
Was das Inerface angeht ...
XPerl - ef te we


----------



## SixNight (11. Januar 2009)

sieht echt lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterofVirus (11. Januar 2009)

das sieht richtig nice aus


----------



## Krimson (11. Januar 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hast du die Alpha von Anfang an gespielt? also wirklich die aller erste? schau mal der TE hat ganz am ende noch nen Bild gepostet von der nächsten version, da gibts schon das "bekannte" char interface und so misst am ende vom link einfach nur das "?force=1" weg machen dann geht der link


klar blizz macht das interface auch grade so und auch grade gibt es schon bilder davon ich glaube gar nix wen ich nix handfestes von blizz sehe das war auch bei tbc so und wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mags ein das blizz das macht oder sowas aber ich glaub das erst mal so nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (11. Januar 2009)

Die Screens sehen "anders aus".

Das WoW sieht halt eher klassisch aus, wie eins von hundert anderen MMO's. 

Sieht wirklich ein bissl RPG mäßiger aus, vorallem der Westfall Screen gefiel mir gut.


Aber zu denken WoW wär anders wenns so gekommen wär ist dumm. Ihr seht nur ein paar Screens und interpretiert da so große Brocken hinein.


Mich persönlich würden weitere Screens interessieren, weil es einfach mich einfach interessiert, wie WoW GANZ AM ANFANG war. Spielen tu ich selber schon recht lang, seit anfang 06~


E: mir gefällt wow heute besser, zumindest nach dem beurteilt was ich auf den screens sehe


----------



## Raqill (11. Januar 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> klar blizz macht das interface auch grade so und auch grade gibt es schon bilder davon ich glaube gar nix wen ich nix handfestes von blizz sehe das war auch bei tbc so und wotlk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiso sollte es damals nicht so gewesen sei ndas Interface?
Als andres Beispiel kann ich die Half-Life2 nennen hast davon mal die Alpha gesehen und das mit dem jetzigen Half-Life 2 verglichen?:]


----------



## Krimson (11. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Die Screens sehen "anders aus".
> 
> Das WoW sieht halt eher klassisch aus, wie eins von hundert anderen MMO's.
> 
> ...



die wow classic alpha hab ich net gespielt aber wos raus kamm ich hab das gezockt also zocke zeit 4 jahren wow, aber zeigt mal mehr bilder von der ganz alten alpha


----------



## SixNight (11. Januar 2009)

Achso ehmm der link zum Alpha 2.0 klappt nicht @ Alisamixi


----------



## Nehar (11. Januar 2009)

http://nogg-aholic.blogspot.com/2006/02/wh...e-reason-8.html



Hatte schonmal jemand gepostet, viele nette frühe Screens. Unter anderem Ironforge mit Brücken und Aufzügen und "Azshara Crater"... hätte beides gerne!



E: Hab mir die Seite komplett angesehen.... schon hart wenn das da stimmt....


Kurze Zusammenfassung: Viele der heutigen Dinge sind schon laaaange in WoW enthalten, seit 2003... eine Unterwasser insi in Azshara, der Azshara Crater, viel mehr Inseln, Naxx, Höllenfeuerhalbinseln (vllt sogar das ganze outland, bin mir ned sicher), Emerald Dream, Hyal, eine weitere Instanz in SW, Karazhan, HDZ 1 und 2,


----------



## Maine- (11. Januar 2009)

oO das vll ne grafik krass^^


----------



## Elinya (11. Januar 2009)

***

Das ist ja mal krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Januar 2009)

"Player housing was tested during the alpha of World of Warcraft. It has since then been abandoned and will most likely never be touched again."

interessant sind auch die Draenor Bilder, das sah noch eher aus wie WC3


----------



## Nehar (11. Januar 2009)

SirCotare, würde mich freuen wenn du bei Gelegenheit weiter tippst :> 

Ist ein toller Post, werde morgen (atm zu müde :S) mal Googlen wie denn Hyjal aussieht. Vllt saug ich mir auch den MapViewer um mir mal Gebiete wie den Azshara Crater, Hyjal, Emerald Dream oder so anzusehen.


Aufjedenfall ein interessanter post der meine Fehler korrigierte :>



Danke für die Bildgalerie!


----------



## Imseos (11. Januar 2009)

geht mir genauso selten getipse so gern gesehen fast schon eine bereicherung für das Forum da ich persönlich wow erst mit dem zg patch kennen gelernt habe


----------



## Szyn (11. Januar 2009)

jaja bitte weiter tipseln.
find ich doch sehr interessant.was ich nur nich verstehe is: wieso regt der typ sich über wow denn so auf?
find es nur verstandlich das blizz schon einiges im spiel implementiert hat aber nicht gleich alles frei gegeben hat.
wie langweilig wäre das denn bitte? dann hätte man in 3 monaten alles durch und alles gesehen.
ne lieber warte ich noch n bissl und lasse die sachen reifen bis sie fertig sind und ausgereift!
und zum aller ersten post.nette bilder muss ich sagen.so stelle ich mit n rpg von früher vor.nur heute finde ich es nicht mehr angemessen.wenn mir einer so ein spiel vorsetzen würde heute würde ich es den jenigen um die ohren hauen und fragen ob er noch alle tassen im schrank hat.früher sicherlich stylisch aber heute einfach nich mehr auf den neusten stand.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Januar 2009)

Wird wow so mal assehen?


----------



## Elinya (11. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wird wow so mal assehen?



Äh nee das sind, wie der Threadtitel ja feststellen lässt, Alphascreens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plopp123 (11. Januar 2009)

Die Grafik und die Figuren warne ja schon nah am heutigem WoW dran!
Ich fand das Interface spannend, Aktionsleiste ist feld links unten...
Aber allgemein sehr interresante Bilder!


----------



## !/=? (11. Januar 2009)

is interesseant^^


----------



## For-Free (11. Januar 2009)

Wirklich cool, was schon alles damals im "Spiel" war. Wirklich eine menge Zeugs, was damals zwar gaaaaanz anders aussah aber trotzdem später ins wirkliche Spiel kam. Muss echt gestehen, der alte Turm von Medievh sieht um einiges cooler aus, wie die richtige Version.

Aber schade das es nicht viel mehr zu sehen geben wird. Trotzdem vielen dank SirCotare für die ganzen Infos, auch wenn ich mittlerweile kein WoW mehr spiele, ist es sehr intressant mal solche Infos aus der Alpha zu bekommen.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Januar 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> Äh nee das sind, wie der Threadtitel ja feststellen lässt, Alphascreens.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weis ja net was alpascreens sind. Aber gut siet nähmlich scheiße aus.


----------



## Dropz (11. Januar 2009)

sehr interessant diese BilderO_O


----------



## Imseos (11. Januar 2009)

das was du scheiße findest is wow bevor man als normalsterblicher es überhaupt anfassen durfte


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Januar 2009)

Und als Rechtschreibung noch  ein Thema war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Januar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> das was du scheiße findest is wow bevor man als normalsterblicher es überhaupt anfassen durfte


Ja sieht viel zu stark nach diabolo aus was ich hasse wow siet so wie es jetzt aussieht 1000 mal besser aus als das.


----------



## Redak (11. Januar 2009)

Auf Screen 5 der Ork hat nen NACHNAMEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten
Joa runes of magic sieht fast so aus wie leute die die grafik wollen und das spiel is toll^^
aber classic wow war ja ehs beste
und die alpha war wahrscheinlich noch besser^^


----------



## Arben (11. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ja sieht viel zu stark nach diabolo aus was ich hasse wow siet so wie es jetzt aussieht 1000 mal besser aus als das.




Irgendwie - nein...

Da hat sich, verglichen mit anderen Spielen, fast garnichts getan. 

Btw währen Interpunktion und richtige Schreibweise sehr hilfreich, um deine Posts besser verstehen zu können.


----------



## Imseos (11. Januar 2009)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß is zwa kein Alpha Screen aber den muss ich euch zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.creativelaziness.com/stuff/wow/...n-tier5-alt.jpg


Edit: Wer meint Palas seinen irgendwie ein bischen Gay, hatt recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Januar 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Ich weiß is zwa kein Alpha Screen aber den muss ich euch zeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Super screens, ich wünschte die Entwickler würden mal ein bisschen mit ner Entwicklerstory oder so anfangen....


----------



## Mibucal (11. Januar 2009)

@SirCortare

Super Arbeit.

Sehr interessant was du da so ausgegraben hast. Mach weiter so!
Auch dein Hintergrundwissen . . .   beeindruckend.

Freue mich schon darauf mehr davon lesen zu dürfen.

Eigentlich müsste sowas bezahlt werden.
Gut rechachiert, gut formuliert und super aufbereitet.

Nochma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (11. Januar 2009)

finde auch das hier einige interessante Sachen zu lesen sind danke fürs posten an alle


----------



## mccord (11. Januar 2009)

netter thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das bild ist zwar aus der wow beta phase aber immer wieder für nen lacher gut:
-> klick
als untote spieler noch die menschensprache sprechen konnte und magier noch richtige unsichtbarkeit hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eikira (11. Januar 2009)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Naja, wenn heutzutage mit diesem Interface raiden gehen würdest, bekämst in 5 min nen Kick mit der Begründung du seist ein Movementkrüppel o.Ä. Auch wenns vom Style her vlt mehr zu einem Rollenspiel passt ist es in erster Linie doch die Handhabung, die zählt.



was hat das mit movement zu tun? wenn du weisst wie zu spielen ist kann doch das aussehen und die struktur vom interface total egal sein.
ein schlichtes interface muss nicht arm an funktionen sein.


----------



## Barbossa94 (11. Januar 2009)

Das waren noch zeiten....

Die kommen nie wieder!


----------



## BalianTorres (11. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wird wow so mal assehen?



wie wäre es wenn du dir einfach mal das threadthema durchlesen würdest.....vielleicht kommst du ja von selbst drauf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elinya (11. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder aus der Alpha

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=z4dhsG2SjGE


----------



## Ratrix (11. Januar 2009)

Erstmal Gute Arbeit SirCortare

Und es ist schon interessant etwas über die Entwickler Geschichte von WoW zu erfahren 

Ich meine das die BC Contents schon in der Alpha-Beta fertig waren das erstaunt mich 


MFG Ratrix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja net was alpascreens sind. Aber gut siet nähmlich scheiße aus.



LoL was erwartest du wie das aussieht wenn ein Spiel entwickelt wird? Glaubst du da ist alles von Anfang an so wies ausschauen sollte und es werden einfach ein paar Questtexte und Mops eingefügt?


----------



## Dradka (11. Januar 2009)

Kanns sein das sich die entwickler am anfang nicht sicher waren ob sie ein Rpg oder Strategiespiel programmiern?

Irgendwie sehen die frühen Kämpfe und maps aus als wären sie aus wc3 entnommen und grafisch bissl aufgewertet worden, und die map vom bg(?) will mir jetzt garnicht ins konzept von einem RPG passen


----------



## Keksautomat (11. Januar 2009)

Sieht richtig  nice aus.
Die Infos die hier stehen sind schonmal enorm, richtig nice.

Kann man sich die Alpha noch irgendwo runterladen und ansehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (11. Januar 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> netter thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL! Da wird gefragt wo der Hexenmeisterlehrer ist, er antwortet (als Untoter dem Alli) "bei der Brücke" und haut ihn dann um...fies fies...


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

WOOOOW
Warum konnte WoW nicht so vom Stil so bleiben? Ich finde das sieht alles zum großen Teil besser aus als vorher.
Wenn man manches liest was nie implementiert wurde... krass
Obwohl der Aszhara Krater war ja eigentlich der "Vorläufer" des Alteracs, und deshalb nie eingebaut - schade, weil das sieht richtig krass aus das Gebiet.
Aszhara Unterwasser Instanz? Schade, könnte mir die, wenn Blizzard die IDee vllt. noch hat. bei den Südmeer Addon (wenn es denn jemals kommt) als Instanz vorstellen.
Besonders, Aszhara gehört für mich zu den besten Gebieten in WoW. Da könnte man noch ne menge verbauen.

Aber wenn ich mir den Blog da durchlese muss ich sagen:
Schade darum, weil so wäre WoW absolut mehr als super geworden.
@SirCortare:
Will mehr lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

IF sah viel zwergischer aus als jetzt... nun siehts eher aus wie ... keine Lust mehr gehabt und hingeklatscht


----------



## Sprite13 (11. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Interface: Ich habe das Gefühl das viele kein anderes MMO als WoW jemals gesehn haben. Ich finde das WoW Interface ist eins der übersichtlichsten und am besten konfigurierbaren der Welt (der MMO's). Ausserdem passt es meiner Meinung nach gut in die Welt (of Warcraft). Ich denke bis man das höchstlevel erreicht hat brauch man keine großen UI-Addons. Und HALLO ?! In der Alpha konnte man 9 plätze mit Skills belegen. Das Was-auch-immer was da an der Westfallbrücke steht hat auch seltsam wenige skills im skillbuch. Und ich finde die Entwickler haben sich in jeder Hauptstadt Mühe gegeben. Gugt euch WAR an , da wurden alle hauptstädte bis auf 2 gestrichen.

MfG Mein Nick steht oben


----------



## Ðæmoon (11. Januar 2009)

lol ?!? is das echt wow alpha?
achtet ma uf die charakterhaltungen...
was blizz mit wow angestellt hat....
is ja jetzt n schrottplatz...
da sihet wow ja ma VIEELLL geiler aus


----------



## Ðæmoon (11. Januar 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> MfG Mein Nick steht oben




komm richtig dumm 

/owned


----------



## Shurkien (11. Januar 2009)

Die ASlpha war sowieos geil:
Mensch Jäger (Wo ich nicht verstehen kann wieso der raus is oO)
Gnom Priester
Nachtelf Schamane
Tauren Schurke
Zwerg Magier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Januar 2009)

Früher hat bei Schamanen auch Windfury, Windfury auslösen können. 
Ein Freund von mir hat damit 7-fache Windfury crits gemacht... Ratazong Warri tot^^


----------



## Mab773 (11. Januar 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Früher hat bei Schamanen auch Windfury, Windfury auslösen können.
> Ein Freund von mir hat damit 7-fache Windfury crits gemacht... Ratazong Warri tot^^


jo. war lustig. als krieger das trinket aus der brd + windfurytotem + schwertspezi...wenn alles auf einmal geprocct is, dann noch die einen durch das andere...^^


----------



## Keksautomat (11. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Die ASlpha war sowieos geil:
> Mensch Jäger (Wo ich nicht verstehen kann wieso der raus is oO)
> Gnom Priester
> Nachtelf Schamane
> ...



.. weils wie es heute ist besser ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rassenfähigkeit unso ^^


----------



## Alisamixi (11. Januar 2009)

War nicht da - Findet ihr das SO interessant? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind alte Screens von ner Festplatte..
*

INFO: Ich habe noch den 772 MB Clienten + Emulator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnte theoretisch nen Alpha-Server aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin wohl der einzige mit dem Clienten. Soll ichs uppen?*

Und Screens habe ich nur die, da man die damals aus Paint kopieren musste.


----------



## Crowser19 (11. Januar 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> LOL! Da wird gefragt wo der Hexenmeisterlehrer ist, er antwortet (als Untoter dem Alli) "bei der Brücke" und haut ihn dann um...fies fies...


wenn das heut noch so ginge wär lol xD


----------



## Elda (11. Januar 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> War nicht da - Findet ihr das SO interessant?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm...ansich wärs nice ^^ kannst ja mal versuchen obs noch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sichs laden weiß nicht so wegen Viren mach den Server auf dann spielen wir über Hamachi xD


----------



## Werlord (11. Januar 2009)

HIER GIBTS NOCH MEHR VIDEOS !!!! 


Von unten bis oben die Videos nach einander anschauen und sehen wie sich WoW über die Zeit entwickelt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Würde mich aber mehr freuen das WoW so aussehen sollte wie in der Alpha mal was anderes und die Grafik spricht mich sehr an in dieser Zeit der ´´Bomben,Mega,Supaaaa,High,´´Grafik  sieht ähnlich aus wie War nicht so Comichaft .


Vieleicht könnte Blizz noch einen Modus einbauen wo die Grafik einfach auf die Grafik der Beta umgestellt wird o.o


----------



## Alisamixi (11. Januar 2009)

Okay, ich baue mal schnell den Server auf :O

Achja, es gibt noch ne Menge Bugs, und Hordler und Allies können zusammen reden...

Und ich muss die .lang datei übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte morgen fertig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toktar (11. Januar 2009)

Ob man jetzt diese Screens besser oder schlechter findet, ist einfach geschmacksache. Ich denke aber es wird durchaus seine Gründe gehabt haben das die Dinge heute anderst aussehen. Über die Gründe selber kann man z.T. natürlich nur spekulieren, z.T. liegen sie aber auch auf der Hand. Was die Grafik angeht könnte ich mir z.B. Performance, schlechte Skallierbarkeit, etc vorstellen. Was die fraktionsübergreifende Sprache angeht z.B. kann sich wiederum jeder selber vorstellen wieso das es nicht mehr so ist^^ Bei anderen Dingen, wie unveröffentlichten Gebieten waren es vielleicht auch ganz einfach die Kosten? Ob man es nun mag oder nicht, mir macht es Spass die alten Bilder anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx für den thread!

PS:Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist wie man über das Interface von heute meckern kann. Man kann ja eigentlich machen was man will mit seinen Interface.


----------



## Kelthelas (11. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie wird inzwischen au jedem Thread ein "Früher war alles besser mimimi...Thread" gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns euch net passt hört doch auf. Ich meine keiner zwingt euch dazu das game zu spielen...
Ich liebe WoW wie es ist und finde es so wie es ist perfekt.

Früher war alles so sauschwer, man konnte nix erreichen ohne einer festen Raidgilde. Das hat keinen Spass gemacht heute log ich mich ein mach die Daily Hero, bekomm ein neues blaues item und ein paar marken. Noch ein paar Daily für Gold und dann wieder off.

BtT: Wie sich vieles Verändert hat^^ 
       Eigentlich gutes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornek (11. Januar 2009)

Mal ehrlich, ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem heutigen WoW, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass das Aussehen der ersten Charaktere mich irgendwie mehr anspricht als das heutige ^^


----------



## Nehar (11. Januar 2009)

Die Gurubashi Catacombs sehen mal interessant aus... hätte mich drüber gefreut, gäbe aber warscheinlich zu große Probs mit Schurken und Druids ):


----------



## mister.G (11. Januar 2009)

Ich fand vorallem das Eisenschiede besserr aussah. Viel Epischer und viel komplizierter aufgebaut, was meiner Meinung nach gut zu den Zwergen passt.


----------



## Elinya (11. Januar 2009)

***

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wo diese beiden Drachenstatuen stehen.Denn seit ich Tales of the past 3 gesehen habe hab ich mich gefragt wo das denn sein soll . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (11. Januar 2009)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Ist das echt? O_O Und was ist das auf dem letzten Screen fuer eine Klasse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja dumm nur das WoW selber an Everquest 2 angelehnt ist oder? Man kann einfach nichtsmehr erfinden was es vorher schon gab


----------



## Healguard (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich find's süß! 
Die Menschen sehen da irgendwie um *EINIGES* besser aus als die heutigen.


----------



## Crowser19 (11. Januar 2009)

naja ich finde wow wie es heute ist auch sehr gut aber die bilder und die infos die ich hier so lese echt sehr interessant wie das so angefangen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nen alpha server würde ich auch mal zocken nur ums mir mal im ganzen anzusehen und mit dem heutigen wow zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretraven (11. Januar 2009)

*** ***

klasse posts von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


interesse mich auch brennend für WoW Alpha Infos.
Hatte den Alpha Client auch (ich denke es war 5.5) und kenne mich auch ein wenig aus. Ebenfalls hab ich auch etwas Erfahrung durchs exploiten sammeln können^^ zb das wenn man sich aus Zul Gurub walljumpt (geht ja leider nicht mehr) das man dann in den Gebirgspass der Totenwinde gelangen kann, wie er sich zur Zeiten der Alpha befand


----------



## Gosi (11. Januar 2009)

@Secretraven
Danke für dieses schöne Zitat.


----------



## Megamage (11. Januar 2009)

Errinert mich STARK an Wc3, warum nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zefron (11. Januar 2009)

Gosi schrieb:


> @Secretraven
> Danke für dieses schöne Zitat.



jo "idiot", wenn ich das so sagen darf, bisschen nachdenken bitte beim nächsten mal....-.-


----------



## Larmina (12. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Echt? Bis jetzt war so ziehmlich jeder den ich kenn andere meinung (zumidnets Rl gesehen) jeder sagt nur die Effekte sind viel besser, alles wechselt sich viel mehr ab...ABer das ists nicht was ich meine. Die alten gebiete hatten...ja hatten einfach Flair, ich weis net wie mans besser sgaen soll =D


Bin auch deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> jaja... früher war vieles etwas.... "anders"
> 
> Beutebucht


Ich sag nur "Kein Reiten in Beutebucht" *scheufz* das waren noch Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

Im Un'goro Krater gabs in der Beta auch einen Raptorausbildner, der das Gegenstück zum Winterquellfrostsäblerausbildner war... das wurde jedoch wieder entfernt, scheinbar weil zu wenige Spieler die Quests gemacht haben.... (man hat ja in der Beta auch nix besseres zu tun als Ruf zu farmen... ) Der NPC stand glaub ich sogar zu release noch da, gab aber keine Quests und war nicht mehr ansprechbar... irgendwann wurde er dann weggepatcht.


----------



## Imseos (12. Januar 2009)

danke für deine erneute mühe ich stehe auf solche Infos wie wow mal war


----------



## Wowneuling (12. Januar 2009)

Es ist in den Augen vieler nur deswegen "cooler" und "besser" als die momentane Version, weil es neu ist. Glaubt mir, wenn ihr diese - in meinen Augen _Vollbusige-Vollblutblondine aus eindeutig zu wenig Pixeln_ - seit nun etwa 5 Jahren regelmässig sehen würdet, würdet ihr auch das jetzige Spieldesign wesentlich besser finden.

Wie schonmal gesagt: Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier...


----------



## SirGottfried (12. Januar 2009)

Ob besser oder schlechter ist eh Subjektiv.
Ich für meinen Teil finde es aber sehr Interessant, wie die wow anfänge ausgesehen haben, und auch die Theorien bzw der Tiefenbahn..........
Ich würde mich freuen, noch mehr interessante "Alpha News" zum lesen zu bekommen ^^
Danke für den Thread


----------



## Faimith (12. Januar 2009)

Woot, in der Alpha war für Blizzard das Housing ein Thema?..

Zitat:
"Player housing was tested during the alpha of World of Warcraft. It has since then been abandoned and will most likely never be touched again."

*heul*

Warum haben sie einfach aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Naja vielleicht kommt das ja dann doch noch irgendwann *gg*

MFG


(Nette Screens übrigens)


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

Faimith schrieb:


> Woot, in der Alpha war für Blizzard das Housing ein Thema?..
> 
> Zitat:
> "Player housing was tested during the alpha of World of Warcraft. It has since then been abandoned and will most likely never be touched again."
> ...



Ich finde es doch ziemlich schwach wie es auf dem Screenshot aussieht und hoffe das es lieber garnicht kommt als so wie auf dem Screen. Fänds genial wenn es exakt wie in Herr der Ringe Online sein würde!


----------



## Faimith (12. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Ich finde es doch ziemlich schwach wie es auf dem Screenshot aussieht und hoffe das es lieber garnicht kommt als so wie auf dem Screen. Fänds genial wenn es exakt wie in Herr der Ringe Online sein würde!



Und wie ist es in HDRO?...

Die Screenshots kannst du nicht mit den Möglichkeiten der heutigen Technik von Blizzard vergleichen... die Grafik wäre schon längst fortgeschritten... aber vermutlich fehlt Ihnen einfach die Zeit...

Oder die Lust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Januar 2009)

Schaut aus, als wäre es Anfang der 90er Entwickelt worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

Faimith schrieb:


> Und wie ist es in HDRO?...
> 
> Die Screenshots kannst du nicht mit den Möglichkeiten der heutigen Technik von Blizzard vergleichen... die Grafik wäre schon längst fortgeschritten... aber vermutlich fehlt Ihnen einfach die Zeit...
> 
> ...




Wie die Grafik ist, ist mir rellativ egal. Fänd es nur sehr unschön wenn jeder sein (Mini-)Haus hinsetzen könnte, wie er möchte. 
Wie es in HdR ist, kannst du Dir ausführlich hier anschauen ( http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadid=8262 ) und hier Screenshots ( http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/60534 )
Hatte mal ne Zeit HdR gespielt und hatte da auch sehr viel Spaß. Hattest sogar deine eigene Anschrift für dein haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (12. Januar 2009)

Ühhh.. Hammer dieses HDRO Housing System.. finde ich ziemlich Interessant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum guckt sich WoW nicht einfach einmal etwas von den Konkurrenten ab? xD.. die machen das ja auch nicht anderst..


MFG



xXavieXx schrieb:


> Hatte mal ne Zeit HdR gespielt und hatte da auch sehr viel Spaß. Hattest sogar deine eigene Anschrift für dein haus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und warum hast du aufgehört.. hmmm? ^^


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

HdRo ist ein sehr sehr gutes Spiel welches ich auch gerne gespielt hab. Aber zwei MMOs parallel als Abiturient zu spielen geht ans Geld, was an anderen stellen fehlt. Schau aber gerne ab und zu wieder rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (12. Januar 2009)

Jo, Housing, das ewige Thema.... -.-
Hab vor Wow EQ2 von Launch weg und davor in der Beta gezockt und da gabs/gibts Housing. 
Auch wenn die Umsetzung mir nicht sooo gefallen hat (in den Gasthäusern einfach Türen die den Eingang/das Portal zu deiner Housing-Instanz darstellten bzw in höheren Preisklassen Häuser auf der Straße wo wiederrum die Tür der Eingang zu deiner Housing-Instanz is) find ichs doch im Nachhinein, nach Jahren WoW, einen sehr wichtigen Punkt und hoffe wirklich, dass es noch irgendwann kommt... wobei es inzwischen vl schon zu spät is. Bei Blizzards Zeitplänen würd das vl in 2 Jahren kommen und bis dahin bin ich von WoW weg und bei SW:TOR oder GW2, dann können sie sich das auch an den Hut stecken...

Finde Housing in neuen MMOs ein sehr wichtiges Thema und hoffe das wird auch in Post-WoW-MMOs vorkommen. Es is einfach wahnsinnig stimmig und angenehm sein eigenes kleines Plätzchen in der Welt zu haben wo man sich zurückziehen kann, wo man Leute einladen kann, wo man dekorieren etc. kann wie man will. In WoW "wohnen" auf jedem Server tausende Charaktere... aber wo? Pennen alle auf der Straße oder was.

Afaik is die Lösung in HDRO ja so, dass es eine "Straßeninstanz" gibt wo ein paar Häuser drinnen sind, die da drinnen auch voll begehbar sind etc. Also schon mal ne bessere Lösung als in EQ2. Am beste wäre natürlich Open World Housing, also entweder riesige Städte mit hunderten leerstehenden Häusern in die man einziehen kann, oder leere Landstriche oder so wo man Häuser/Städte/Dörfer aufbauen kann.

@WoW-Alpha - find ich sehr nett die Infos, finde die Welt Azeroth in den Bildern auch interessanter, sieht eher aus wie ein ehemals einziger riesiger Kontinent der durch den Maelstrom zerrissen wurde, nicht wie jetzt zwei quasi rechteckige Kontinente die halt so dasitzen und.... weil... ja, is halt so. Maelstrom? pffft, egal.


----------



## Pacster (12. Januar 2009)

Bloofy schrieb:


> was ist wow alpha ?^^




Das ist sowas ähnliches wie die AoC-release-version. ;-)


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

Housing ist eine Sache, aus der man mehr machen kann, als eine instanzierte Zone für Privatbanken.
In Horizons gab es offene Housingzonen, die zuerstmal von der Servergemeinschaft aufgebaut werden mussten, Schutzwälle und dergleichen. Sobald dann der Schutz stand, konnte man sich Grundstücke kaufen, verschieden groß, und diese frei bebauen. Man musste aber selbst bauen, Mats ranschaffen etc. Es war also aufwendig sich eine Prunkvilla mit Garten und Brunnen aufzubauen. Es gab auch Gildenhallen und dergleichen.
Diese "Orte" konnten auch leveln, und bekam dann zum Beispiel NPCs für Handwerkswaren, Schmieden etc.

Und nun kommt der Knackpunkt:
Die vollen WoW-Server sind jetzt schon dermaßen ausgelastet, dass Housing wohl momentan nicht tragbar ist, außer man instanziert es auf externe Server, und damit wäre es wieder uninteressant, bzw. nichts besonderes.

Und zu den Alpha Screens: Ja, WoW hat sich gemausert. Mir gefällt es, wie es jetzt ist, wobei ich auch keine 4 Jahre aktiv Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber war nochmal interessant, sich die Bilder anzugucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

Bei der Anzahl der Spieler ist das Open-World Player Housing aus meiner Sicht absolut nicht machbar. Das heißt ja nicht das man sich sein Eigenheim nicht selber aufbauen kann - der mix macht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (12. Januar 2009)

Hmm zum Housing:

Ich denke mal dafür würde Blizz der Platz fehlen.. zumindest was die Städte etc. anbelangt... :S

Aber wenn Sie das in einer Art Instanz darstellen, fände ich es auch eine gute Idee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich gefällt WoW so wie es ist, ich habe nie die Beta Alpha oder sonstwas gezockt, auch zu TBC Zeiten wusste ich nichteinmal etwas von WoW..

Ich kenne nur die bunte BC Zeit, welche mir mit der Zeit auf das Gemüt geschlagen hat... aber mit Wotlk hat sich das ganze Klima wieder ein wenig geändert, und ich habe immer wieder Freude daran mit meiner Gilde nach Naxx zu eilen und die Bosse umzuhauen, da ich mich dann ein wenig in die ganz Alte Zeit zurückversetzen kann, auch wenn damals das Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich härter war als Heute.

Was die Grafik anbelangt, finde ich, hat WoW fortschritte gemacht.. und ich hoffe es gibt irgendwann ein Spiel von Blizzard das noch mehr von der Grafik überzeugen wird, aber dann hoffentlich mit einer nicht ganz so Comichaftigen-Art und Weise..

MFG


----------



## Pacster (12. Januar 2009)

Housing ist doch derzeit nicht aktuell.
Bei der Grafik ist es bei vollen servern kaum zu machen. Desweiteren will absolut niemand eine zersiedelung wie in UO(wo praktisch alle 3 meter ein Haus steht und es kaum noch sowas wie "natur" gab).
Bleibt dann nur Instanzierung. Nur müsste die dann deutlich aufwendiger sein als der müde Abklatsch in HdRO(dutzende gleichaussehende instanzen mit nem dutzend Häuser pro Instanz und nur 3 unterschiedlichen Haustypen? Gähn.....entweder man macht es richtig oder man lässt es.). Also viele unterschiedliche Häuser pro Instanz und die Möglichkeit die äußerlich so wie im innenraum relativ frei zu gestalten. Dies würde aber viele Designer dauerhaft beschäftigen(weil ja auch immer updates hergestellt werden müssten und jeder content-patch neue Gegenstände enthalten sollte).....und das alles nur für ein paar visual effects und um die Sammelwut der Poser zu befriedigen. Vergleicht das mal mit den Erfolgen, die fast das gleiche bringen aber von 2-3 Leuten mal schnell hingeklatscht werden können.
Ich schätze mal wer ein wirklich gutes Housing will, müsste akzeptieren das das nächste Bezahl-Addon in 15 Monaten oder so keinen neuen Kontinent oder Levelanhebung enthält sondern nur 2 arenen, 1 BG, 3-4 Instanzen in den bereits bekannten Gebieten(da gibt es ja noch etliche Möglichkeiten)...vielleicht ein neues Gebiet(Maelstrom mit ein paar kleinen Inseln oder so mit der Nagakönigin als Endboss für 80er Chars) und halt Housing als Hauptneuerung. Aber ich denke so wichtig ist Housing nur für die wenigsten.


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2009)

Jaja.. die erste Beta... das warn Zeiten  x_x

So wie beim Sex... am besten es hört nie auf xD
awa alles ist vergänglich.. sunn mist, wer sich das ausgedacht hatt... >_>

LG
Nira =D


----------



## Bellthane (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Im Un'goro Krater gabs in der Beta auch einen Raptorausbildner, der das Gegenstück zum Winterquellfrostsäblerausbildner war... das wurde jedoch wieder entfernt, scheinbar weil zu wenige Spieler die Quests gemacht haben.... (man hat ja in der Beta auch nix besseres zu tun als Ruf zu farmen... ) Der NPC stand glaub ich sogar zu release noch da, gab aber keine Quests und war nicht mehr ansprechbar... irgendwann wurde er dann weggepatcht.



Warum nur? Wieso kann sich die Allianz ne doofe He-Man Katze erfarmen und die Horde muss für jedes scheiss Mount doof Ruf farmen bei den Hauptstädten. Hätte so gern nen Raptor.^^


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Nur müsste die dann deutlich aufwendiger sein als der müde Abklatsch in HdRO(dutzende gleichaussehende instanzen mit nem dutzend Häuser pro Instanz und nur 3 unterschiedlichen Haustypen? Gähn.....



Schonmal HdR gespielt? Selbst wenn es in jeder Zone nur 3 Haustypen gibt, finde ich es dennoch sehr stimmig und super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (12. Januar 2009)

Faimith schrieb:


> Warum guckt sich WoW nicht einfach einmal etwas von den Konkurrenten ab? xD.. die machen das ja auch nicht anderst..




jo blizzard hats erste mmo erfunden,der friede auf erde beginnt morgen 12.30uhr und alle bekommen ein geldgeschenk von 500.000 euro. 


*/ironie off*


b2t: mit der grafik wär mir wow wesentlich symphatischer gewesen,das hat eher was von dem wow wie ichs mir zu wc2 zeiten immer vorgestellt hab wenn man selbst in der welt herum spazieren könnte.


lg thidus


----------



## Magrotus (12. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Toll - aber ich habe einige Fragen.
> 
> Wird es ein Rufsystem geben? Muss man questen? Wann kommt EQ2 endlich?
> 
> /wink maladin




Muss man questen und wann kommt EQ2???? Selten so gelacht Das waren halt noch Zeiten.
Meine Dauer-Erinnerung an die "guten alten Zeiten" ist 1.4 --- als alle Strangle-Chars und einfach alle anderen auch die Arena gestürmt haben, weil man in der Kiste etwas unglaublich aufregendes vermutet hat. Da ging ja echt die Post ab. Und dann --- war natürlich der Kisteninhalt total enttäuschend^^


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (12. Januar 2009)

geil.. könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass man da so richtig schön mit ruhe und gemütlichkeit rollenspiel betreiben konnte. jetzt ist es ja mehr so ein um die wette daddeln oder tastenkombos kloppen oder schnelles auswerten von addonzahlen/texten mit sofortiger reaktion. aber es macht immer noch süchtig..


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2009)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Muss man questen und wann kommt EQ2???? Selten so gelacht Das waren halt noch Zeiten.
> Meine Dauer-Erinnerung an die "guten alten Zeiten" ist 1.4 --- als alle Strangle-Chars und einfach alle anderen auch die Arena gestürmt haben, weil man in der Kiste etwas unglaublich aufregendes vermutet hat. Da ging ja echt die Post ab. Und dann --- war natürlich der Kisteninhalt total enttäuschend^^



Oh ja... wie unser Server bei dem Ansturm gelaggt hat... x_x


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema "PlayerHousing"

Das war Blizzard damals auch sicher klar, dass offenes PlayerHousing, wo jeder sein Häuschen in die Landschaft pflanzt, nicht funktionieren kann. Das ganze wurde ja auch nur testweise implementiert um vermutlich mal den Ablauf sich anzusehen. Das ganze hätte man später immer noch instanzieren können und dort dann ein Häuser pflanzen nach gewissen Regeln erlauben.

Was das HDRO System angeht, find ich das eine extrem schwache Lösung. Ebenso das SoR System (ähnlich wie HDRO, jedoch nur mit Innnenräumen) ist eine Katastrophe. Ich finds sinnfrei jeden einzelnen Strassenzug zu instanzieren. Das schafft nur immens viel Zerstreuung und niemand interessiert sich wirklich dafür. Man kann einfach nicht gemütlich durch die Stadt schländern und sich mal alles ansehn.

Was mir sehr gefallen würde wär, wenn PlayerHousing wirklich ein Theman bei der Entwicklung von WoW gewesen wäre. Man hätte jegliche Städte und Siedlungen in WoW durchaus weitläufiger gestalten können (generell fänd ich, dass die Welt im ca. ein Drittel grösser sein müsste). Dadurch wäre Platz entstanden für leerstehende Häuser, die Spieler dann erwerben können.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Januar 2009)

was will man bitte in wow mit housing? man hat große städte wo man rumgammeln kann. für mich reicht das völlig aus.


----------



## SanjiCard (12. Januar 2009)

Was die Grafik angeht muss man bedenken das WoW die selbe Engine hat wie Warcraft 3. Daher kommen auch diverse ähnlichkeiten - vor allem in der Alpha und das ist auch der Grund wieso sich das "Original" und der MMO-Ableger so ähnlich sehen.

@"Mimimi früher war alles besser": Habt ihr das Spiel beim Release mal gespielt? Nein? Dann redet nich son Stuss... 

@Lari: Naja das Hautproblem mit Housing in WoW ist ein viel grundlegenderes glaube ich. Technisch findet Blizzard sicher einen weg obwohl die Herren in Blau vermutlich wieder ein duzend Patches benötigen würden aber dann würde das auch gehen. 

Das Spiel ist dafür schlichtweg absolut falsch designed. Anders als in HdRO oder vllt. Warhammer ist die Karte von WoW von vorne herein absolut "voll" gewesen. "Einfach" irgendwo ne neue Stadt hinklatschen würde das Weltbild ein wenig zu sehr sprengen und es kommt zu Pacsters Zersiedlung denn auch wenn es viele unbegehbare Gebiete gibt existiert nur eins das vom Platz her die Möglichkeit bietet ohne das man der Story von WoW ("Mimimi wow hat garkeine Story Mimimimi" - nur um den Leuten zuvor zu kommen die keine Ahnung haben) in die Karre fährt und das ist der Bereich über Stormwind wo momentan nur eine große braune Ebene liegt. Man kann es also nur irgendwo instanziert machen und selbst dann würd ichs als RPler nicht wirklich gutheißen weils keine sinnvolle Erklärung geben kann wieso da irgendwo jetzt diese Stadt aus Spielerhäusern stehen soll die in der Welt eigentlich garnicht zu finden ist. Ne Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch einige der Dekohäuser in den Hauptstädten (zumindest in denen wo es sowas gibt womit Darnassus, OG und Undercity rausfallen) mit Instanzportalen zu versehen aber das find ich auch nich so stimmig wenn 10 Leute ins selbe haus rennen aber woanders landen. 

Auch ne Überlegung wäre natürlich OG und Stormwind nach hinten zu erweitern... quasi einen Imaginären Stadtteil aufbauen in dem Spielerhäuser stehen und der sich ewig vergrößert. Irgendwann würden diese aber wohl lächerlich riesig werden wo dann wieder nur die Idee mit dem Instanzierten inneren der Häuser bleibt. Ich kann schon verstehen wieso Blizzard das vor sich her trägt.


----------



## _Raziel_ (12. Januar 2009)

Pssst Sanji

Die grosse braune Ebene hinter SW soll doch keiner kennen. Wo kann ich mich sonst nach herzenlust austoben, ohne ständig genervt zu werden.
Ausserdem is der Platz für mich und mein Liebchen reserviert. Da können wa dann kuscheln, emotes ausprobieren, Duelle liefern oder einfach mal das nicht vorhanden Stormwind von hinten betrachten.

Zur Alpha selber:

Nette Bilder. EIniges hätte ich gerne gesehen. Anderes wiederum find ich heute besser. Aber die Erklärung mit der Tiefenbahn find ich am besten. Ich guck ständig auf die Map, weil ich wissen will, warum da Wasser ist. Und dann seh ich doch nur Berge???
(Nunja, schon länger nicht mehr, weil ich nun Hordler bin und die Tiefenbahn nun wirklich kein Spielplatz für diese Fraktion ist)


----------



## KunQ (12. Januar 2009)

Housing hört sich ja Instanzier nicht schlecht an ABER:

sagen wir mal 20k Leute auf einen Server, jeder 2 hat ein Haus also 10k.

Wer jetzt die Situation kennt Instant geht nicht, wtf willst in dein Haus und kommt die Nachricht:

"Dein Haus kann wegen überfüllung net bertretten werden, komm später wieder" 

:>


----------



## Slayv (12. Januar 2009)

@ topic, sind wirklich tolle bilder, da denkt man an die anfängen der geschlossenen beta ^^

aber mal ne frage, HAT HIER JEMAND "alte" TROLL CHARAKTER SKINs aus der Closed Beta?
-> Waren ja mal viel muskulöser.

Slayv


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (12. Januar 2009)

Ganz nette Screens.

Allerdings sieht man an dem Thread wieder das die Spieler immer das wollen was Sie grad nicht haben. Ist genauso bei den ganzen "Will wieder Classic zurück" Schreiern. So ein Classic Server wäre in 1 Woche ausgestorben.

Ein Spielgefühl eines neuen Games kann man nicht einfach zurückholen. Früher stand man nunmal das erste Mal vor den ersten Raidbossen "Boah, das ich da dabei bin und der droppt epische Gegenstände".

Heute wärs auf einen Classic Server wohl eher "Noch ein Raidboss. Was? Der schubst nur ein wenig den Tank hin und her und brauch etwas Resi? was ein Kacknoob. Abfarmen und weiter".

Wenn ich mich an einige fehlende Features vom Wow Start erinnere, sowas grusliges würd ich im Leben nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Shurkien (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Zum Thema "PlayerHousing"
> 
> Das war Blizzard damals auch sicher klar, dass offenes PlayerHousing, wo jeder sein Häuschen in die Landschaft pflanzt, nicht funktionieren kann. Das ganze wurde ja auch nur testweise implementiert um vermutlich mal den Ablauf sich anzusehen. Das ganze hätte man später immer noch instanzieren können und dort dann ein Häuser pflanzen nach gewissen Regeln erlauben.
> 
> ...



Wir haben nen ehemaligen GM bei uns im Raid.
Die wissen natürlich bescheid darüber was Blizzard plant etc.
Blizzard entwickelt seit WoW Release das Housing System.
Habt ihr euch nie gefragt was bei dem Instanztor in SW evtl hinkommen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das soll aber so sein, dass nur die Gilde/Freunde/Gruppen Mitglieder halt deine/ihre Häuser sehen können.
Das dieses aber nochnicht ausgereizt ist, gibt es das NOCHnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kommt aber irgendwann wen Blizzard die Produktion nciht stiil legt.
Mehr wollte er uns leider nicht erzählen, denn wenn Blizzard Wind bekommtn, dass er was erzählt gibts Stress ^^


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

GMs haben ja auch soviel mit dem Development zu tun, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist eine Ente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (12. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Wir haben nen ehemaligen GM bei uns im Raid.
> Die wissen natürlich bescheid darüber was Blizzard plant etc.
> Blizzard entwickelt seit WoW Release das Housing System.
> Habt ihr euch nie gefragt was bei dem Instanztor in SW evtl hinkommen kann?
> ...



Klar und vom Freund dessen Freund, der Vater kennt jemand der ne Tante hat und bei Blizz als Putzfrau arbeitet, die kennt schon die nächste Heldenklasse...

Jetzt mal im ernst das glaubst doch nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

Slayv schrieb:


> aber mal ne frage, HAT HIER JEMAND "alte" TROLL CHARAKTER SKINs aus der Closed Beta?



soweit ich weis gab es noch keiine Trolle in der Alpha bzw Closed Beta...


----------



## -Kaleb- (12. Januar 2009)

http://iindigo3d.com/wowalpha/album/

sah damals schon besser aus als die heutige konkurrenz   ^^


----------



## Nancho (12. Januar 2009)

Oha da hatte der Hexer oder was das is, sogar nen 2ten Namen. Das können die beim normalen Wow auch wieder einführen dann kann man wenigstens sehen, wer zusammen ist^^


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> http://iindigo3d.com/wowalpha/album/
> 
> sah damals schon besser aus als die heutige konkurrenz   ^^



Damals sah es billig aus - wär es so released, wären es heute nicht so viele abonommenten... bin froh wie es heute ist


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (12. Januar 2009)

> http://iindigo3d.com/wowalpha/album/



Coole seite wen man so die Bilder sieht schon lustig wie sich das noch alles entwickelt hat aber es sah schon ziemlich gut aus

Kann man mal sehen was sich alles so ändern kann


----------



## wýrm.. (12. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Wir haben nen ehemaligen GM bei uns im Raid.
> Die wissen natürlich bescheid darüber was Blizzard plant etc.
> Blizzard entwickelt seit WoW Release das Housing System.
> Habt ihr euch nie gefragt was bei dem Instanztor in SW evtl hinkommen kann?
> ...




*hust* ach wusstest du, dass ich auch ehemaliger gm bin ? 
ich spoiler mal die nächste heldenklasse !   --> "dummschwätzer"
housing? ach, stimmt ja!!  genau!!! die ersten ms paint entwürfe liegen ja schon vor -_-......


----------



## KunQ (12. Januar 2009)

Nancho schrieb:


> Oha da hatte der Hexer oder was das is, sogar nen 2ten Namen. Das können die beim normalen Wow auch wieder einführen dann kann man wenigstens sehen, wer zusammen ist^^



Passt durch die Titel glaub nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil bsp: Blutsegeladmiral, Hanswurst Nachnamepew

Etwas lang oder?


----------



## Technocrat (12. Januar 2009)

Brutus schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an einige fehlende Features vom Wow Start erinnere, sowas grusliges würd ich im Leben nicht mehr spielen.



Und genau so sieht's aus. Ich bin seit Release dabei und bin heilfroh über all die Änderungen, die Blizz in den 4 Jahren gemacht hat.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich bin wirklich froh das WOW so aussieht wie jetzt und nicht so wie hier.


----------



## Phash (12. Januar 2009)

link

...

das könnte einer unserer ersten Ony Raids gewesen sein... ca. hmm... k/A mehr... Mai im Jahre 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Interface sieht erschreckend so aus wie meins heute... ok... heute ist es ein klein wenig aufgeräumter... aber Monkeyquest, Unitframes, Bars  und fu_bar waren schon vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (12. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> klar, wer kentn den Szene nicht? Und den Gobli ngeitbs noch immer, und nwarum ahs tdu jz nur einen Skill in der leiste?^^



liebe/r lisutari,

bitte bitte lass entweder die drogen, geh früher ins bett, oder schreib langsamer.
es gibt kaum einen post von dir der nicht an eine vergewaltigung der deutschen sprache grenzt.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Januar 2009)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich habe alpha gespielt und das sah nie im leben so aus wie auf den bildern is nur nen fake^^
> 
> aber alisamix geile bilder sehen echt cool aus victory.gif victory.gif victory.gif


Wie hasst du denn alpha gespielt?!!?!? höchstens beta....


----------



## Raqill (12. Januar 2009)

SanjiCard schrieb:


> Was die Grafik angeht muss man bedenken das WoW die selbe Engine hat wie Warcraft 3.




Das glaub ich nicht!
Es ist sogut wie unmöglich aus einer Engie die für ein Strategiespiel entwickelt worden ist auch als Engine für ein MMO verwenden kann.


----------



## DerMavgier (12. Januar 2009)

was ich am besten finde ist das alte goldhain. also die vielen gebäude. sah total nach stadt aus nicht nach 2 gebäuden mitten im wald.
schade das soetwas nicht im spiel ist. hat total viel flair und wirkt total imposant


----------



## P-bibi (12. Januar 2009)

> was ich am besten finde ist das alte goldhain. also die vielen gebäude. sah total nach stadt aus nicht nach 2 gebäuden mitten im wald.
> schade das soetwas nicht im spiel ist. hat total viel flair und wirkt total imposant



dem kann ich nur zustimmen....echt schade


----------



## Realtec (12. Januar 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Errinert mich STARK an Wc3, warum nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



könnt daran liegen das wow und wc3 die gleiche engine haben-.-
@raqil wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die..... weißt ja selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die wc3 engine ist genau die selbe wie die von wow du kannst sogar wc3 von der grafik her besser aussehen lassen wie wow es hat sich nur bis dato niemand die mühe gemacht alles umzusetzen

der gnom ist der zwillingsbruder von "imbarooxorschurke" /discuss


----------



## Desdinova (12. Januar 2009)

Raqill schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht!
> Es ist sogut wie unmöglich aus einer Engie die für ein Strategiespiel entwickelt worden ist auch als Engine für ein MMO verwenden kann.



Wer hat dir denn das erzählt? oO

Das Versteht man unter einer Engine: Klick

Genau dieser Satz trifft hier zu:


> Die Grafik-Engine bietet einem Programmierer eine große Palette von grafischen Funktionen und Effekten (geometrische Objektbeschreibung, OberflächenTexturen, Licht und Schatten (Shading), Transparenz, Spiegelungen usw.), so dass er für seine spezielle Anwendung diese nicht stets neu programmieren muss.



Das hat nichts mit dem Genre zu tun. Die Engine bietet nur bestimme Grafik-Routinen auf die die Entwickler zurückgreifen können. Wäre ja schlimm wenn man mit "einer" Engine z.B. nur Rally-Spiele machen könnte, aber keine Tourenwagen-Spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (12. Januar 2009)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Einfach nur der Hammer



Najaa^^ 
ich glaub wenn du das länger als 3 std spielst bistes leid.^^
also ich glaub das interface naja   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind schon froh das wir jetzt das richtig Guute Interface haben^^
Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (12. Januar 2009)

Boah, ich will mehr von diesen Bildern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delepis (12. Januar 2009)

ich hab noch screens von der beta als SW angegriffen  und alles niedergemetzelt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am tag des betaendes


----------



## Altsahir (12. Januar 2009)

delepis schrieb:


> ich hab noch screens von der beta als SW angegriffen  und alles niedergemetzelt wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gief plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delepis (12. Januar 2009)

sind soviele... ich such mal 2-3 raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delepis (12. Januar 2009)

und da noch eins

/edit hups passt net mehr in den speicher


----------



## youngceaser (12. Januar 2009)

echt cool 










sprachlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (12. Januar 2009)

Nette Screens von SW (:


Unsererem Tippser fällt wohl nichts mehr ein ): ? Egal, danke trodzdem für die schönen ausführlichen Posts (:


----------



## abe15 (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich muss echt sagen du bist verdammt schnell im Bilder hochladen und Infos posten.



*Nur leider 4 Jahre zu spät!!!*


----------



## Sobakasu (12. Januar 2009)

Sehr Cool ^^


Sieht aus wie ein komplett anderes Spiel 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Januar 2009)

Juhu eine Zeitreise!!

Und da Methusalem neben mir vor Neid erblassen würde, drehen wir das Rad der Zeit noch ein wenig zurück, ja??

Was viele nicht wissen ist, dass WoW eigentlich aus den Resten eines anderen Spiels entstanden ist, das 1998 hätte veröffentlicht werden sollen.

Und zwar ein Adventure namens *"WarCraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans"*
Da es den Blizzard eigenen Qualitätsansprüchen nie genügt hat ist es auch nie erschienen.

Hier einen Videotrailer dazu:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PVUiDQaUwCs

und hier 6 Screens und ein paar Infos über das Spiel:

http://www.adventurecorner.de/pages.php?id=90

Viel Spaß
Euer Uraltohr


----------



## Toktar (12. Januar 2009)

Und woher weisst du das es die WC3 Engine ist? Quelle? Nur weil der Style der selbe ist, heisst das noch lange nicht das es auch die selbe Engine ist. Und falls doch, so wurde diese ganz bestimmt extrem aufgebohrt und hat nicht mehr viel damit gemeinsam. Sind ja doch einige Anforderungen die bei einem mmo komplett anderst ausfallen.


----------



## Frostnova (12. Januar 2009)

@uraltohr, irgendwo hab ich das schon mal gesehen, weiss nur nicht mehr ob hier in diesem forum......der extrem-comicstil hat mich doch sehr überrascht ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (12. Januar 2009)

Naja ich find es schon gut das WoW ist wie es ist .... ich mein den Comic look ist einfach beständiger und überdauernder und man kann das spiel dadurch viel imposanter wirken lassen. Würde WoW so aussehen würde es kaum mehr Spieler haben als Everquest es heute hat weil es ist in diesem stadium Diabolo 2 mit Everquest Grafik und ich find mit solch einer verpixelten und eckigen grafik hätte blizzard niemals solch eine stimmige welt basteln können die heute über mehr als 10.000.000 Bildschirme flimmert


----------



## KunQ (12. Januar 2009)

Toktar schrieb:


> Und woher weisst du das es die WC3 Engine ist? Quelle? Nur weil der Style der selbe ist, heisst das noch lange nicht das es auch die selbe Engine ist. Und falls doch, so wurde diese ganz bestimmt extrem aufgebohrt und hat nicht mehr viel damit gemeinsam. Sind ja doch einige Anforderungen die bei einem mmo komplett anderst ausfallen.




"The game is fully 3D, and its engine shares some elements with the proprietary engine developed for Warcraft III."

Quelle: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/worldofwarc...tml?sid=2810134 Interview 2001


----------



## Toktar (12. Januar 2009)

naja^^ "some elements" ist aber != Warcraft 3 Engine


----------



## PseudoPsycho (12. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Juhu eine Zeitreise!!
> 
> Und da Methusalem neben mir vor Neid erblassen würde, drehen wir das Rad der Zeit noch ein wenig zurück, ja??
> 
> ...


Aaah daran erinere ich mich auch noch. Fands immer schade dases nie raus kam, die Trailer und Screenshots fand ich alle damals recht nett. : /


----------



## Serenas (12. Januar 2009)

Es ist eindeutig eine etwas weiter entwickelte Version der WC3-Engine. Ich habe selber viel mit dem Worldeditor von WC3 zu tun gehabt
und sowohl der grundlegende Aufbau wie auch die Komplexität liegt so nahe an WoW das man die Augen vor dieser offensichtlichen Ähnlichkeit
nicht verschließen kann.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das ein WoW2 (sollte es denn eines geben) eine neue Engine benötigt die eventuell noch ein paar gute Elemente enthält.
Zu nennen ist ein Beispiel: die momentane Engine ist in der Lage 2 Animationstypen zu kombinieren was oft die obere und untere Hälfte eines Charakters betrifft,
sprich die Beine laufen und der Oberkörper jubelt oder schlägt, das Fehlen einer solchen Technik lässt bzw in AoC die Figuren völlig hölzern wirken.
Wenn ein Barbar im laufen zuschlägt sieht es aus als ob er einen Spagat versucht und sich währenddessen trotzdem weiter bewegt <- eine Animation für eine komplette Figur.

So, genug von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tpnx (12. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie fand ich die Playermodells irgendwie besser ... die Orks z.B. sahen aus wie Orks und nicht wie stehende Gorillas mit Rückenschaden ...


----------



## Atroniss (12. Januar 2009)

8 Jahre gibt es schon diese ranz grafik? Übel, oder sogar noch länger, naja mir gefällt das Spiel trotzdem


----------



## Atroniss (12. Januar 2009)

ach hier schaut mal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgBfsfuewho...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnM1q6lpOUY...feature=related


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. Januar 2009)

hmm interessanter thread 

kleine Empfehlung wenn ihr halle der Blitze geht schaut euch mal den globus von azeroth genauer an sieht sehr gut aus ein globus von draenor ist auch da wie es vor der zerstörung ausgesehen haben soll auch mit Deathwings Unterschlupf


----------



## fortuneNext (12. Januar 2009)

wär doch schön wenn du auch noch screens hättest aus späteren versionen und dann so ne art verlauf machen könntest...
also

Station 1 - Alpha
Station 2 - Beta
Station 3 - Release
Station 4 - BC Alpha
Station 5 - BC Beta
Station 6 - BC Release
Station 7 - WotlK Alpha
Station 8 - WotlK Beta
Station 9 - Jetzt

Oder ähnlich ;-)


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. Januar 2009)

Es stimmt zwar dass WoW, aus den Resten von Warcraft Adventures entstammt. Übernommen wurden jedoch nur Ansätze von der Story, also fast nichts. Bei Warcraft Adventures haltet sich ja um ein klassisches Adventure, deshalb gibt es keine Spielelemente die übernommen worden sind.

Ich für meinen Teil wünsche mir immer noch ein Release von WC Adventures^^


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich dich aber bitten nicht den ganzen Beitrag nochmal ins Quote zu packen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Januar 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> nice sehr interessant weiter so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau und deswegen machst du gimp gleich ein fullquote .. echt bei manchen *kopfaufdentischknall*


----------



## Dradka (12. Januar 2009)

perfekte quote.....

Aber wirklich interessanter Thread 10 Seiten noch und wir wissen was uns die nächsten 3 addons an der Stange halten soll


----------



## hexenshadow (12. Januar 2009)

Hi ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen und frage nun...Was ist das?^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (12. Januar 2009)

Maladin? Könntest du bitte den letzten Beitrag von Secretraven bearbeiten und den fullquote entfernen?^^

Ne mal im Ernst: sowas muss doch nicht sein...grade mal ein paar posts nach dem originalpost und dann noch so einen meeeeega langen text komplett wiederholen


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Aber wirklich interessanter Thread 10 Seiten noch und wir wissen was uns die nächsten 3 addons an der Stange halten soll



Das hatte ich als nächstes vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quyrill (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare, ich muss sagen dass du eine SUUUPER Arbeit hier ablieferst.

Wo nimmst du dieses ganze Wissen her?!?

Auf jeden Fall.... */sticky *!!! Diese Beiträge müssen für die Nachwelt erhalten bleiben. (Könnte man dann bitte die ganzen Flammes raus löschen?)


----------



## Imseos (12. Januar 2009)

also in Zukunft Wintermütze weg und badetuch raus
ach und danke für deine mühe uns mit diesen infos zu versorgen /Vote for sticky


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare, 
man könnte meinen, Du hast Insiderwissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Januar 2009)

Sorry, wie Ihr seht mussten wir einiges löschen, da die meisten Screens von Privatservern bzw. illegal im Netz geuppten WoW Versionen kommen.

*Bitte habt Verständnis dafür und postet ab jetzt nur noch Screens und Material, dass offiziell freigegeben wurde.*

LG


----------



## Larmina (12. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sorry, wie Ihr seht mussten wir einiges löschen, da die meisten Screens von Privatservern bzw. illegal im Netz geuppten WoW Versionen kommen.
> 
> *Bitte habt Verständnis dafür und postet ab jetzt nur noch Screens und Material, dass offiziell freigegeben wurde.*
> 
> LG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das beste wurde gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (12. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sorry, wie Ihr seht mussten wir einiges löschen, da die meisten Screens von Privatservern bzw. illegal im Netz geuppten WoW Versionen kommen.
> 
> *Bitte habt Verständnis dafür und postet ab jetzt nur noch Screens und Material, dass offiziell freigegeben wurde.*
> 
> LG



Ich glaub es hat bis jetzt nich alle gemerkt das der Fred wieder offen is^^


----------



## KunQ (12. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sorry, wie Ihr seht mussten wir einiges löschen, da die meisten Screens von Privatservern bzw. illegal im Netz geuppten WoW Versionen kommen.
> 
> *Bitte habt Verständnis dafür und postet ab jetzt nur noch Screens und Material, dass offiziell freigegeben wurde.*
> 
> LG



Sinnfrei? Alpha ist nicht illegal... und Screen von Privatservern naja was soll daran so schlimm sein? immerhin gehts hier ja um die Geschichte von WoW und nicht um irgenteine 0815 Privatserver werbungs whatever.

Naja schade das 1000 Flames nicht korrigiert werden (comments undso...) und die richtig Interessanten teile gelöscht werden.

Mfg


----------



## Drooner (12. Januar 2009)

Natoll, .....

Jetzt ist der Thread mal so richtig sinnfrei geworden.....


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

Jetzt wird der Thread in den nächsten Stunden/Tagen zum Geisterthread ;D


----------



## Larmina (12. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Jetzt wird der Thread in den nächsten Stunden/Tagen zum Geisterthread ;D


*Weißes Bettlaken überwerf und durch den Thread renn* HUHUUUUU HUUUU


----------



## chiccolo (12. Januar 2009)

Menno was solln dat??

Alle freuen sich und spekulieren mit und jetzt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (12. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sorry, wie Ihr seht mussten wir einiges löschen, da die meisten Screens von Privatservern bzw. illegal im Netz geuppten WoW Versionen kommen.
> 
> *Bitte habt Verständnis dafür und postet ab jetzt nur noch Screens und Material, dass offiziell freigegeben wurde.*
> 
> LG



Hey, das sind nur SCREENSHOTS und keine Downloadlinks oder Websitelinks zu solchen Sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ob an Screenshots irgendwas illegales wär -.-

Dass offiziel freigegeben wurde?
Freigegeben von wem? Von Blizzard?
Wir sind hier nicht im Blizzard-Forum, als kanns völlig egal sein ob solche Screenshots von Blizzard freigegeben sind oder nicht, solange es nichts illegales ist (pornographisches, rassistisches Material etc.).


----------



## KunQ (12. Januar 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Hey, das sind nur SCREENSHOTS und keine Downloadlinks oder Websitelinks zu solchen Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz deiner Meinung! aber pass auf Screenshot sind PHÖSE!....

Schade Buffed, das Niveau lässt hier echt immer mehr ab


----------



## Creeb (12. Januar 2009)

SanjiCard schrieb:


> Was die Grafik angeht muss man bedenken das WoW die selbe Engine hat wie Warcraft 3. Daher kommen auch diverse ähnlichkeiten - vor allem in der Alpha und das ist auch der Grund wieso sich das "Original" und der MMO-Ableger so ähnlich sehen.




Das glaubst du doch selber nicht oder!


----------



## Larmina (12. Januar 2009)

KunQ schrieb:


> ganz deiner Meinung! aber pass auf Screenshot sind PHÖSE!....
> 
> Schade Buffed, das Nivue lässt hier echt immer mehr ab


Naja es ist schon nicht soo ganz legal aber man hätte das doch als Mod einfach nennen wirs "übersehen" können.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

Ja, so ist leider das Leben... müssen wir wohl einsehen, dass hier nicht der richtige Ort dafür war. Schade um die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd jetzt einfach meine eigene Webseite aufsetzen und dort weiterschreiben....




> Sinnfrei? Alpha ist nicht illegal... und Screen von Privatservern naja was soll daran so schlimm sein? immerhin gehts hier ja um die Geschichte von WoW und nicht um irgenteine 0815 Privatserver werbungs whatever.



Sich jetzt um rechtliches zu streiten macht wohl wenig Sinn... aus den Buffed Nutzungsbedingungen:

4.10 Themen, die sich mit den Inhalten von Spielen befassen, dürfen die vom dem Hersteller vorgegebenen Richtlinien nicht überschreiten. Darunter fallen unter anderem die AGB's, Richtlinien, sowie NDA's des Spielherstellers und Produktes. Die Forenverwaltung hat das Recht, Themen mit solchen Inhalten kommentarlos zu löschen und den User zu verwarnen. (Beispiele: Anfragen nach Privatservern, *nicht genehmige Screenshots aus Betas*, etc.)


*Bitte macht jetzt auch aus dem Thread nicht nen Buffed Flame Thread... davon hat keiner was!*


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Ja, so ist leider das Leben... müssen wir wohl einsehen, dass hier nicht der richtige Ort dafür war. Schade um die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und weshalb sind die nicht genehmigt?


----------



## Drooner (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt einfach meine eigene Webseite aufsetzen und dort weiterschreiben....



Ja gerne. Ich wäre einer der ersten Besucher. Echt klasse was du da geschrieben hattest.
Ich hoffe nur, dass du das alles irgendwo noch gespeichert hast...


----------



## KunQ (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Ja, so ist leider das Leben... müssen wir wohl einsehen, dass hier nicht der richtige Ort dafür war. Schade um die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will kein Buffed flame, finde es halt nur schade das so ein Thema soeinfach weggeschoben wird, bei so einem Interesse, einfach nur Schade. Außerdem sind das doch Alpha und net Beta Screens... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (12. Januar 2009)

zeige dann bitte mal deine hp


----------



## Error2000 (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt einfach meine eigene Webseite aufsetzen und dort weiterschreiben....



Prima ^^ *freu*
Schick mir dann einfach mal den Link per PN, oder poste hier rein. 
Wobei ich aber davon ausgehe, dass der Link eh wieder aus dem Thread gelöscht werden würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> Und weshalb sind die nicht genehmigt?


Das weis keiner, kann uns wohl nur der liebe x3n0n beantworten.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (12. Januar 2009)

KunQ schrieb:


> ganz deiner Meinung! aber pass auf Screenshot sind PHÖSE!....
> 
> Schade Buffed, das Niveau lässt hier echt immer mehr ab



Auch Screenshots unterliegen einem Copyright. Wenn die hier abgebildeten Screens ned freigegeben sind dürfen sie halt ned abgebildet werden (ich hab leider keinen einzige gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Du darfst ja auch keine Bilder von der Fröttmaninger Arena im Internet zeigen, weil dann sofort der FCB auf der Matte steht, weil nur die Bilder davon zeigen dürfen oder so ähnlich.

Ist also nix neues das Screens nicht einfach so gezeigt werden dürfen.


----------



## Larmina (12. Januar 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Prima ^^ *freu*
> Schick mir dann einfach mal den Link per PN, oder poste hier rein.
> Wobei ich aber davon ausgehe, dass der Link eh wieder aus dem Thread gelöscht werden würde.
> 
> ...


packen wir den link einfach alle in unsere Signatur und hoffen, dass die Mods ihre Brille verlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Böse kichernd mit was brillig aussehendem wegrenn*


----------



## Der echte Khronos (12. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sorry, wie Ihr seht mussten wir einiges löschen, da die meisten Screens von Privatservern bzw. illegal im Netz geuppten WoW Versionen kommen.
> 
> *Bitte habt Verständnis dafür und postet ab jetzt nur noch Screens und Material, dass offiziell freigegeben wurde.*
> 
> LG



Wie weißt du das die Screens von einem Privatserver stammen? Da stellt sich die frage, ob du schon einmal auf einen gespielt hast.
Finde du solltest die Bilder alle wieder Sichtbar machen -.-


----------



## lord just (12. Januar 2009)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> Und weshalb sind die nicht genehmigt?




die sind nicht genehmigt weil die bilder aus der alphaversion von blizzard sind und die komplette alpha nur für blizzardmitarbeiter sowie deren familien und freunde verfügbar war und die ganze alpha einem nda unterlag, wodurch nur blizzard selbst material herrausgeben durfte.


----------



## Arquilis (12. Januar 2009)

ääähm hat jemand ne ahnung warum ich diese bilder nich sehen kann??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: ah verstehe copyright...


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (12. Januar 2009)

kann die bilder nit sehn... Bearbeitungsgrund: Bilder entfernt  (maladin)


----------



## Asilon (12. Januar 2009)

weil sie gelöscht wurden rofl lies doch ma zwei posts über dir...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (12. Januar 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich liebes Buffed Team? Ohne Bilder kann man diesen Fred eigtl auch schließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (12. Januar 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich liebes Buffed Team? Ohne Bilder kann man diesen Fred eigtl auch schließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein wahres Wort da gesprochen du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

Dass das Thema nicht gelöscht wurde, war auf meine Bitte hin nur die Bilder zu entfernen.


----------



## Nyxon (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Dass das Thema nicht gelöscht wurde, war auf meine Bitte hin nur die Bilder zu entfernen.



Mach doch ein Blog oder eine kleine Seite mit Screenshots und Bericht.


----------



## Error2000 (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Dass das Thema nicht gelöscht wurde, war auf meine Bitte hin nur die Bilder zu entfernen.


Und was nützt einem ein Thread der "WoW Alpha - Die Screens!" heißt und dann keine Bilder drin sind? ^^


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (12. Januar 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich liebes Buffed Team? Ohne Bilder kann man diesen Fred eigtl auch schließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Recht haste>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Dass das Thema nicht gelöscht wurde, war auf meine Bitte hin nur die Bilder zu entfernen.




@all
wie wärs mit einem alternativ Forum ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (12. Januar 2009)

omfg
ich will die bilder sehn!


----------



## TanzDerTeufel (12. Januar 2009)

häts auch gern gesehn ...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Januar 2009)

Wirklich arm.Das sind ja keine Bilder aus der Alpha vom neuen Addon als Beispiel.Die sind ja schon uralt.Was daran illegal sein soll...Erklär es mir.


----------



## Xall13 (12. Januar 2009)

Wüsst ich auch gern. Was soll ich hier jetzt im Fred ohne Bilder?


----------



## Error2000 (12. Januar 2009)

@Mod: Pls /close, das mit den Bildern ist einfach nur erbärmlich!


----------



## WoW-Zocker (12. Januar 2009)

DIe Pics waren riichtig cool ich freu mich schon auf ne Homepage oder so ähnliches ;D


Edit: Uh 100 Post*freu*


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

Geduld, Geduld, so ne Webseite braucht ein paar Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Geduld, Geduld, so ne Webseite braucht ein paar Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*ungeduldig wart* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne aber du hast das echt genial erklärt und alles. Daumen hoch für dich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (12. Januar 2009)

war eig. ganz cooler thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die screens hatten was^^


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

das könnte wieder in den solaika und kräutergebackenes ei wahn ausarten^^

ich seh schon die titel und sigs: 'Anhänger der WoW-Alpha Screens'


----------



## DaniL (12. Januar 2009)

wills auch gerne sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (12. Januar 2009)

www.3025-game.de <- ein paar Sachen sind schon online.

Dort verletzen wir keine Buffed Nutzungbedingen.


----------



## alex93 (12. Januar 2009)

wieso sind die bilder weg QQ


----------



## xXavieXx (12. Januar 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> www.3025-game.de <- ein paar Sachen sind schon online.
> 
> Dort verletzen wir keine Buffed Nutzungbedingen.



Super - vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2009)

Problem ist, dass Alpha Screens weiterhin der NDA unterliegen. buffed muss sie aus dem Forum rausnehmen, da es sonst stunk von Blizzard geben könnte.


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Januar 2009)

Kann nichts sehen


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Januar 2009)

toll von den mods den thread zu zerstören. aber das können die mods hier ja sehr gut.

da war doch mal was, als jemand ne nette chatgeschichte gepostet hat, natürlich mit veränderten namen, und ein mod die namen durch sterne ersetzt hat, wegen angeblichem namecalling.
das ganze war dann unlesbar. und selbst nach über nem halben jahr wurde dieser fehler des mods nicht behoben.

auch hier war ein editieren unnötig. blizzard interessiert das absolut nicht, ob hier bilder von der damaligen alpha gepostet werden.

also manchmal kann man sich echt an den kopf greifen.


btw hätte man auch gleich das topic ändern können, da es absolut nicht zutrifft. und dann gleich closen, da es hier nixmehr zum diskutieren gibt, ausser das manche mods ihre aufgabe etwas zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Kordanor (12. Januar 2009)

Screenshots lassen sich auf mmorpg.com finden:
http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/15.../10/display/295
(für mehr Shots, nach "links" klicken)

Da mmorpg.com wohl eine der größten, wenn nicht die größte internationale MMO Seite ist, geh ich stark davon aus, dass die Bilder dort nicht mit Protest Blizzards gehostet werden, zumal der Titelscreen für WoW mit einem Beta/Alpha Shot gefertigt wurde.


----------



## mister.G (12. Januar 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> toll von den mods den thread zu zerstören. aber das können die mods hier ja sehr gut.
> 
> da war doch mal was, als jemand ne nette chatgeschichte gepostet hat, natürlich mit veränderten namen, und ein mod die namen durch sterne ersetzt hat, wegen angeblichem namecalling.
> das ganze war dann unlesbar. und selbst nach über nem halben jahr wurde dieser fehler des mods nicht behoben.
> ...



Das stimmt, für so ein angbliches Qualitätsmagazin ist das schon ziemlich unprofessionell gelöst. Da hätte selbst niemand etwas gesagt wenn man es in dem offizielln Blizzardforum gepostet hätte. Wirklich unklug gemeistert Buffed...


----------



## Imseos (12. Januar 2009)

habt euch nett so es gibt ne seite wo die alle nochmal gepostet werden 
http://www.3025-game.de/


----------



## Mibucal (13. Januar 2009)

ZITAT(Bloofy @ 11.01.2009, 01:49) *
was ist wow alpha ?^^



Pacster schrieb:


> Das ist sowas ähnliches wie die AoC-release-version. ;-)




made my day

rofl


----------



## Imseos (13. Januar 2009)

aus erfahrung sage ich "RECHT HAT ER"


----------



## SueySite (13. Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe gar nicht wieso ihr jammert. Der Thread wurde lediglich dem Allg. Informationgehalt der Hauptseite angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bablione (13. Januar 2009)

gogo link kopieren, bevor der hier auch verschwindet ^^


----------



## Suki2000 (13. Januar 2009)

Hab mal in ner >Email ne einladung zur wow alpha des neuen addons hab das an Blizzard geschickt es gab nie und es wird nie ne ALPha phase geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles bloss nen Hackversucht bzw Fake


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2009)

Die Alpha für das kommende Addon war ein Hackversuch, ja, aber die Screens waren aus der ALpha vom Classic WoW, die es natürlich gab.
Auch die Addons haben eine Alpha, zu der aber bestimmt keine "normalen" Spieler eingeladen werden. Eher Friends&Family.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Januar 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hab mal in ner >Email ne einladung zur wow alpha des neuen addons hab das an Blizzard geschickt es gab nie und es wird nie ne ALPha phase geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es gibt quasi zu jedem Spiel ne Alpha, sonst könnte es ja auch kaum ne Beta geben.

Nur Alphas werden selten öffentlich getestet, da sie noch sehr unfertig und fehlerbehaftet sind, und man vorwiegend Tester benötigt, die "vom Fach" sind.


----------



## Trixer (13. Januar 2009)

lol


----------



## todesfritte (14. Januar 2009)

*nostalgie pur ...*

*wow @ 2001*


*wow @ 2002*


*wow @ 2003*


*wow @ 2004*


*wow @ 2005*


ich finde es beeidruckend, dass blizzard es schon viele jahre vor release geschafft hat einen so zu fesseln. ich finde die trailer einfach klasse ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Alphas Screens und Trailer enttäuschen sehr stark. Wisst ihr auch wieso? 

Weil WoW heute nicht mehr so geil wie damals aussieht!

Sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss.. aber wenn die Screens hier (MMO Screens) wirklich aus der Alpha/Beta sind dann muss ich sagen hatte das Spiel damals viel mehr Style. Es sah realistischer aus.. detail genauer.. kA.. einfach besser.

Finde sowas echt enttäuschend.. auch in den Trailern sieht man sehr gut das 2001 WoW noch mehr sich nach Spiel anfühlte wie heute.


----------



## todesfritte (14. Januar 2009)

genau das ist der punkt. die trailer und somit auch die vorschau auf DAS SPIEL, das in die geschichte eingehen sollte, hat noch das vermittelt, was es auch heute noch angeblich sein soll - ein rollenspiel. die trailer sowie ältere screenshots lassen diese atmosphäre sehr stark spüren im gegensatz zum heutigen wow. ich persönlich habe den eindruck, dass dieses feeling mit dem erscheinen von bc rapide abgenommen hat. wow ist ein tolles spiel - keine frage, aber wow hat sich verändert - definitv!


----------



## Kahadan (14. Januar 2009)

todesfritte schrieb:


> genau das ist der punkt. die trailer und somit auch die vorschau auf DAS SPIEL, das in die geschichte eingehen sollte, hat noch das vermittelt, was es auch heute noch angeblich sein soll - ein rollenspiel. die trailer sowie ältere screenshots lassen diese atmosphäre sehr stark spüren im gegensatz zum heutigen wow. ich persönlich habe den eindruck, dass dieses feeling mit dem erscheinen von bc rapide abgenommen hat. wow ist ein tolles spiel - keine frage, aber wow hat sich verändert - definitv!



Stimmt zu einhundertprozent!


Anstatt eines neuen Addons für WoW würde ich mir wünschen, dass Blizzard einen oder ein paar Classic-Realms aufstellen würden.
Die "modernen" Spieler würden auf ihren "modernen" Servern bleiben - die meisten würden wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit dem alten "Spielgefühl" klarkommen:
Spass und Atmosphere > Items.
Und "wir alten Spieler" könnten wieder zu unseren Ursprüngen zurückkehren.


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (14. Januar 2009)

also auf meinem rechenr sieht wow ziemlich goil aus^^

alles auf max würd ich sagen dann sieht es auch toll aus^^


----------



## todesfritte (14. Januar 2009)

Smóky-DOTD schrieb:


> also auf meinem rechenr sieht wow ziemlich goil aus^^
> 
> alles auf max würd ich sagen dann sieht es auch toll aus^^



du hast den sinn der obigen aussage in keinster weise verstanden. klar hat wow details, man kann sogar per config noch mehr rausholen als man über die einstellungen festlegen kann, ABER: schau dir die screens aus der alpha an (link wurde oben geposted), dann weißt du was gemeint ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Januar 2009)

Smóky-DOTD schrieb:


> also auf meinem rechenr sieht wow ziemlich goil aus^^
> 
> alles auf max würd ich sagen dann sieht es auch toll aus^^



Nee ich spiel mit meinem Rechner alles auf Low weil WoW ja so viel massen an Resourcen frisst. Sry aber ich glaube jeder hier spielt es auf max Details. Fakt ist trodtzdem das man damals mit heute nicht vergleichen kann... WoW hat sich statt vorwärts rückwärts entwickelt. Was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## Kahadan (14. Januar 2009)

Die Grafik heute mag "sauberer" sein.
Aber was ScreamSchrei und Todesfritte sagen möchten ist, dass man sich mit der alten Grafik wohler gefühlt hat.


----------



## todesfritte (14. Januar 2009)

die grafik ansich hat sich nur minimal verändert, das sieht man schon im trailer von 2002/03 ganz gut. es sind lediglich ein paar shader-effekte hinzugekommen.

vielleicht noch ein kleines beispiel am rande:

hätte blizzard in den trailer von 2001 (das waren die ersten bilder, die gezeigt wurden) schon einen feuerstuhl oder einen krachbumm-flitzer (was für ein name) eingebaut, hätten die spieler einen komplett anderen eindruck bekommen. genauso wenig hätte man diese mitreißende atmosphäre mit einem lsd-farbenen nethersturm-gebiet vermitteln können. ich bin nach wie vor der meinung, dass solche spielinhalte einfach nicht zum stil von wow passen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Januar 2009)

Ich finde einfach es sah damals realistischer aus wenn ich die Shots anschaue. Ich meine vergleicht die Shots mal mit dem jetzigen Game. Was fällt euch da auf? Richtig.. extremes Comic. Damals noch eine gut gelunge Mischung aus realem aussehen und Comic so ist WoW heute doch nur noch extremes Comic. Ich komme mir da vor als wäre ich in Counter-Strike und würde de_pirates zocken. 

WoW hatte damals durch die gelungene Mischung viel mehr Rpg stiel als heute.

Ich finde sogar das mehr Comic hat die Charaktere und viele Texturen verunstaltet.


----------



## Lari (14. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach es sah damals realistischer aus wenn ich die Shots anschaue. Ich meine vergleicht die Shots mal mit dem jetzigen Game. Was fällt euch da auf? Richtig.. extremes Comic. Damals noch eine gut gelunge Mischung aus realem aussehen und Comic so ist WoW heute doch nur noch extremes Comic. Ich komme mir da vor als wäre ich in Counter-Strike und würde de_pirates zocken.
> 
> WoW hatte damals durch die gelungene Mischung viel mehr Rpg stiel als heute.
> 
> Ich finde sogar das mehr Comic hat die Charaktere und viele Texturen verunstaltet.


Vorsicht. Die Frage ist auch, was war zum Release Zeitpunkt möglich? PCs waren nicht so schnell, aber es sollten trotzdem viele Spieler auf einmal dargestellt werden. Heute sieht das anders aus, die Grafik sollte jeder PC locker tragen können, wirkt alt, comichaft.
Kennt noch jemand Donkey Kong für das SNES? Woah war die Grafik geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (14. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sorry, wie Ihr seht mussten wir einiges löschen, da die meisten Screens von Privatservern bzw. illegal im Netz geuppten WoW Versionen kommen.
> 
> *Bitte habt Verständnis dafür und postet ab jetzt nur noch Screens und Material, dass offiziell freigegeben wurde.*
> 
> LG


Also von den vielen sinnfreien Entscheidungen, die buffed schon getroffen hat, ist das hier jawohl die beknackteste von allen...
Selbst wenn das Screens von private-Servern waren (ich kenne sie nicht) spielt das jawohl mal absolut gar keine Rolle! Wenn jemand ein WoW-Wallpaper macht, darf er das auch nicht zeigen, weil er dort die Nase des Blutelfs länger gemacht hat oder was?

Also so ein Blödsinn! So langsam glaub ich echt mein Schwein pfeift...

Wäre dem TE oder sonstwem verbunden, wenn er mir die Screens schicken könnte. Ich glaube der Link auf Seite 13 (?) enthällt nicht die Screens, welche hier gepostet wurden.

-edit-
Donkey Kong > all! Die Grafik war für die Zeit gut, jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber vorallem das Gameplay machte und macht Laune!


----------



## Lenay (14. Januar 2009)

WoW sah ja schon in der Alphaphase schon richtig gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Pack doch nochma nen par mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Die Frage ist auch, was war zum Release Zeitpunkt möglich? PCs waren nicht so schnell, aber es sollten trotzdem viele Spieler auf einmal dargestellt werden. Heute sieht das anders aus, die Grafik sollte jeder PC locker tragen können, wirkt alt, comichaft.
> Kennt noch jemand Donkey Kong für das SNES? Woah war die Grafik geil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zock schon seit NES. Also jau kenn ich..

Klar war es für die damaligen Verhältnisse vielleicht viel. Geb ich ja zu.. aber ich mein sie hätten das ja im nachhinein vor dem erscheinen von BC rein patchen können. Wurde aber nicht getan..


----------



## Lari (14. Januar 2009)

Optional, ja. Aber ich seh keinen Grund dafür, die Grafik einem Update zu unterziehen. Ich spiele WoW ja nicht wegen der Grafik, sondern wegen dem Spielgefühl an und für sich. Und dafür, das alles flüssig bei mir läuft, mit einer MEnge Action auf dem Bildschirm, sieht es immer noch ganz gut aus.
Nehmen wir mal WAR als Vergleich ran. Wirkt erwachsener, weniger COmic-Stil, aber wenn es da um die Wurst geht, kann man die FPS an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## Alisamixi (14. Januar 2009)

Wo Sind die Bilder??


----------



## Lord Arresh (14. Januar 2009)

frage welche screens?

ist zwar ne blöde frage aber auf jeder dieser foren seiten finde ich kein einziges Bild welches Ihr beschreiben tut und die am anfang wurden vom Moderator entfernt


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Januar 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> frage welche screens?
> 
> ist zwar ne blöde frage aber auf jeder dieser foren seiten finde ich kein einziges Bild welches Ihr beschreiben tut und die am anfang wurden vom Moderator entfernt



das liegt daran, dass alle von den Moderatoren entfernt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu sag ich aber besser nix weiter.


----------



## Alisamixi (14. Januar 2009)

Also bitte! Die DÜRFEN drin sein, da es bei der damaligen Alpha erlaubt war, Screens zu veröffentlichen, also es gab keinen Geheimhaltungsvertrag! Falls ihr was anderes meint: Buffed, löscht eure VIdeos und Bilder, die wurden nicht offiziell erlaubt...


----------



## mister.G (14. Januar 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Also bitte! Die DÜRFEN drin sein, da es bei der damaligen Alpha erlaubt war, Screens zu veröffentlichen, also es gab keinen Geheimhaltungsvertrag! Falls ihr was anderes meint: Buffed, löscht eure VIdeos und Bilder, die wurden nicht offiziell erlaubt...



Woher möchtest du denn wissen das die Videos  von Buffed nicht offiziel erlaubt wurden? Das mit der Erlaubniss ist nicht so einfach wie du dir vorstellst. Ich finde es auch blöd was aus diesem Thread geworden ist, da gibt es sicher klügere Methoden dem entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Altsahir (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe gerade gesehen, das z.B. in der Gamestar 11/01 ein Bericht über WoW drin war. Es würde mich brennend interessieren, wie das damals angeküdigt wurde.

Ich kann mich noch sehr genau erinnern, das ich den Bericht damals gelesen hatte und damals dachte 'cool, da bist Du dabei'. Was da aber im Einzelnen drinstand weiss ich nicht mehr.

Leider ist mein Heft lange schon im Altpapier. Hat einer noch so ein altes Heft da, oder den Artikel und kann mal daraus Zitieren?

Gruß Alts


----------



## Maladin (14. Januar 2009)

Damit diese Diskussion ein Ende hat. Die Bilder wurden nach Rücksprache mit dem TE entfernt. Sie stammen nicht aus der Alpha, sondern aus einem Sandbox System. Wie Buffed zu PServern usw. steht, ist bekannt. 

Der TE hat uns gebeten diese Bilder zu entfernen, damit die schöne Diskussion, die entstanden ist erhalten bleibt.

/wink maladin


----------



## bk1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Hi,

würde ja gerne mit diskutieren aber bin leider wie einige der letzten zu spät und bilder sind ja nun leider keine mehr da, könnte jemand dann en link posten bzw wenn des auch so pöse is dann plz ne pn mit links oder screens an mich, würds mir gerne mal anschauen und über googel find ich grad nichts bzw weiss ich dann ja nicht obs die sind über die diskutiert wurde....

thx schonmal für denjenigen der mir etwas zukommen lässt!


----------



## Imseos (14. Januar 2009)

nocmal der link zum schauen http://wow.3025-game.de/index.php


----------



## HohesC (14. Januar 2009)

wie ich Zensuren hasse...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Damit diese Diskussion ein Ende hat. Die Bilder wurden nach Rücksprache mit dem TE entfernt. Sie stammen nicht aus der Alpha, sondern aus einem Sandbox System. Wie Buffed zu PServern usw. steht, ist bekannt.
> 
> Der TE hat uns gebeten diese Bilder zu entfernen, damit die schöne Diskussion, die entstanden ist erhalten bleibt.
> 
> /wink maladin




Nunja, eure Einstellung zu P-Servern verstehe und teile ich.

Aber das hat ja auch einen Grund, und zwar den, dass ein von Blizzard entwickeltes und in deren Besitz befindliches Programm quasi gestohlen wird um die Nutzungsgebühren nicht bezahlen zu müssen. (Das ist wie durch die Hintertür ins Kino schleichen)

Wenn jemand einen solchen Server nur zu dem Zweck aufsetzt um daraus Screens zu machen die die Entwicklung dieses Spiels zeigen, dann wird dabei gar niemand geschädigt, und das Ganze wirkt irgendwie wie so ein Art bürokratischer Amoklauf.

Aber gut, ihr könnt das tun, weil ihr es tun könnt.
Schade ist es trotzdem.


----------



## -Therion- (14. Januar 2009)

HohesC schrieb:


> wie ich Zensuren hasse...



Hausrecht ist keine Zensur.


----------



## Gorgano (16. Januar 2009)

*Alles nochmal nachzulesen auf SirCoatres Seite:*

http://3025-game.de

dort findet ihr ne menge infos und bilder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (16. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Damit diese Diskussion ein Ende hat. Die Bilder wurden nach Rücksprache mit dem TE entfernt. Sie stammen nicht aus der Alpha, sondern aus einem Sandbox System. Wie Buffed zu PServern usw. steht, ist bekannt.
> 
> Der TE hat uns gebeten diese Bilder zu entfernen, damit die schöne Diskussion, die entstanden ist erhalten bleibt.
> 
> /wink maladin



Ich hatte gebeten, nachdem der Thread geschlossen wurde, ihn nicht zu löschen. Daher bot ich an die Bilder, welche per Sandbox aufgenommen wurden, selbst zu entfernen um mit den Nutzungsbedinungen des Forums konform zu sein. Dass dann Seitenweise ganze Posts gelöscht wurden und auch alle Bilder entfernt wurden, die erlaubt gewesen wären, war so nicht angedacht. So wie es jetzt aussieht ist auf jeden Fall der Thread sinnfrei, da weite Teile der Antwortposts sich nun auf nicht mehr existierende Texte beziehen!

Bezüglich Sandbox: Macht es wirklich nen Unterschied ob man per Sandbox die Welt ansehen kann oder ob ich das per Mapviewer mach? Obs nun der Client darstellt oder ein Programm die Daten ausliesst ist doch vollkommen egal. Ein Mapviewer verstösst ja auch nicht gegen irgendwelche AGBs. btw.: Sandbox != PServer nur mal angemerkt!


----------



## Gorgano (20. Januar 2009)

Viele neue weitere interessante Alpha Artikel von SirCotare sind auf der Page online gestellt

http://3025-game.de


----------

